# Nachtbiken in Freiburg



## Doc Holiday (23. November 2004)

Hallo Bikers, 

wir fahren regelmäßig jeden Mittwoch um 19:30 des nachts in Freiburg los zu einer fröhlichen kleinen Nachtbiking-Tour. Treffpunkt ist das Schwabentor. Wir fahren gemäßigt-sportlich, so würde ich es nennen. Informiert euch unter http://www.bikextra.de und kommt ... 

der Mount-medi-man


----------



## Riderman (24. November 2004)

klingt gut...werd versuchen nächste Woche mal vorbei zu schauen

Wie ist denn das Profil der Mitradler  Alter, Baujahr, Anspruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holiday (24. November 2004)

sind so zw. 22 und 45 J. jung.
fahren nachts NUR lockere Touren.

und dann gäbe es da noch ein paar *Grundsätze/Regeln:*

Regeln aufgrund Urheberrechtsverletzung gelöscht - Tobi

Steht aber auch alles beim Mount.medi-man unter http://www.bikextra.de


----------



## mugg (25. November 2004)

Akku geladen?? Ihr verlangt viel von riderman  

sporty


----------



## cygnus-x1 (25. November 2004)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Akku geladen?? Ihr verlangt viel von riderman
> 
> sporty



ich versuch auch zu kommen  - wo führen denn eure touren als so hin??

cygnus-x1


----------



## Doc Holiday (25. November 2004)

... steht alles ausführlich unter bikeXtra.de ...

Wir fahren 20-40 km, 600-800 Höhenmeter. Zur Selbsteinschätzung: Wer teilnimmt, für den sollte 1x Rosskopf und zurück nach Freiburg ein Klacks sein. Je nach Teilnehmern fahren wir auch schon mal flott - meistens aber gemäßigt.

Was wir nicht machen: Wir fahren nichts Selektives, da wir auch nicht selektieren wollen!

CU, der Mount-medi-man


----------



## Riderman (25. November 2004)

@ SPORTY

ja glaubst du das ich da Chancen hab   so ohne Fahrrad wirds jetzt schwer werden


----------



## drul (25. November 2004)

Hi Doc,

das hört sich gut an. Habe seit einigen Tagen wieder eine Lampe und bin sozusagen jetzt auch wieder bei Dunkelheit einsatzbereit.

Euer Leistungsniveau liest sich schon einigermaßen anspruchsvoll. Ich war jetzt 2-3 Monate recht wenig auf dem Rad und werde baldmöglichst mal einen Belastungstest für den Akku machen (gestern ging's bei der ersten Fahrt mit der neuen Lampe 1:45 ohne Probleme), naja und für mich selbst (nach 1:30 wurden langsam die Füße kalt, und die Kondition, oh je ...), und dann komm ich mal Mittwochs ans Schwabentor dazu.

(Witzigerweise haben wir uns da gestern zufällig um 1 h verpasst)

Grüße bis dahin


----------



## thefreeskier (1. Dezember 2004)

also ich wär heute mit dabei. Um 19:30 am Schwabentor. Freu mich drauf!


----------



## marc (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Frank, hat dich das Nightfever gepackt     Ich komm auch mal Mittwochs mit, muß allerdings erst ein bisschen vortrainieren   
Viel Spaß heut abend.

gruß Marc


----------



## campyonly (1. Dezember 2004)

Wer hat denn mal Lust auf was selektives (Du ja - Du nein   ) nachts?
Also alles, was man nachts nur deshalb fahren kann, weil man ja eben nicht sieht, wo's lang geht?   

Im Ernst: schöne technische Trails im dunkeln - kein High-Speed Downhill, nicht unbedingt Berg rauf, berg 'runter aber mit "Anspruch"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (2. Dezember 2004)

na, wie war's gestern? wo seid Ihr gefahren, wie viele, wie lange, wie schnell?


----------



## Doc Holiday (2. Dezember 2004)

Haralds Bericht von der nächtlichen Tour ist online bei *bikeXtra.de*

 CU


----------



## marc (2. Dezember 2004)

@ doc holiday,

sind echt nette Bilder auf deiner Page    Aber angesichts der "Reiserouten" und der sicher nicht zu verachtenden Geschwindigkeit werd ich mich erst anschliessen wenn es die Kondition zulässt da sich 20kg Freeride - Alu bergauf mit der Schwerkraft nicht so sehr verträgt.    

Gruß Marc


----------



## drul (2. Dezember 2004)

2h 12min / 29km / 715hm ?
= 13,2 km/h Schnitt

das liest sich doch eigentlich einigermaßen verträglich... 
Obwohl: Flaunser, Streckereck, Kandelhöhenweg (!) - das riecht nach steilen Anstiegen ...

Das Dumme ist ich kenn mich noch null aus hier in FR und habe als fränkischer Mittelgebirgler RRRespekt ...


----------



## Doc Holiday (7. Dezember 2004)

> Juchheißa,
> einmal werden wir noch wach,
> dann ist wieder Nightriders-Tach,
> juchheißa!

CU,
Derdesnächtenskam


----------



## Doc Holiday (10. Januar 2005)

Jetzt haben sich doch schon eine Menge Leute bei mir gemeldet und wollten noch Details zu unseren Touren wissen. Klickt mal auf das Bild oben. Da geht es zu den überarbeiteten *FAQs*. Hier die ebenfalls neu formulierten *Rules*:

· Taucht man des nachts in die dunkle Welt der Trails ab, so ist das Nachtbiken auch ähnlich dem Tauchen nicht ganz ungefährlich. Das Risiko bleibt aber kalkulierbar, wenn man mit gesundem Menschenverstand und vorsichtig fährt.

· Jeder achtet auf seinen Vorder- und Hintermann und gibt den Anderen Bescheid, wenn eine größere Lücke entsteht.

· "Upps, ist das hier dunkel. Wo sind denn die Anderen alle plötzlich hin?" Das kann schon mal passieren. Dann bitte genau dort stehen bleiben und warten. Bitte keine eigenmächtigen Erkundungstouren starten. Sobald der Verlust bemerkt wird, fahren wir denselben Weg zurück, bis wir den Verlustigen wieder eingesammelt haben. 

· Mann und Material bzw. Frau und Funktionstüchtigkeit sollten in Ordnung sein. Das heißt: Akku voll? Bike in Ordnung? Reserveschlauch, Werkzeug, Luftpumpe etc. dabei? Genügend Zeit eingeplant? Kleine Reservelampe eingesteckt?

· Wir fahren als Gruppe los und kommen als Gruppe an. Keiner setzt sich ab, ohne vorher Bescheid zu geben.

· Ja! Der/die Schwächste gibt Tempo und technischen Anspruch vor. Wichtigste Pflicht des Schnellsten ist es, auf den Langsamsten zu warten.

· Wir fahren mit Helm.

Für die Experten mit sehr guter Kondition ist unsere nächtliche Ausfahrt lediglich ein Grundlagenausdauertraining - übrigens ideal für die Wintermonate. Mittwochs ist easy going angesagt. In erlesenem Kreise gibt es jedoch zwischen Donnerstag und Dienstag Verabredungen, wo die Freaks es richtig krachen lassen.

Also: Test it! [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (10. Januar 2005)

boah wann wohn ich endlich in Freiburg?
Ich würde wirklich jeden Mittwoch dabei sein...
Naja wenns klappt bin ich ab Oktober in Freiburg und dann gehts rund...
MfG Alex


----------



## Riderman (11. Januar 2005)

@ Doc Holiday - ich komm morgen 1930 H Schwabentor  

Wohin gehts denn ?


----------



## mugg (11. Januar 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> boah wann wohn ich endlich in Freiburg?
> Ich würde wirklich jeden Mittwoch dabei sein...
> Naja wenns klappt bin ich ab Oktober in Freiburg und dann gehts rund...
> MfG Alex





He, marinrider wir könnengerne mal zusammen fahren gehen. Haben doch schonmal ne tour zusammen gemacht an einem we. Erinnerst du dich noch?? Gehe auch immer mal wieder in der nacht fahren. Wenn du also lust hast....sage bescheid. Mittwoch ist bei mir aber nicht möglich. Sonst immer nach verienbarung. Natürlich auch immer gerne am we für ne grössere runde. 

Trainierst du eigentlich jetzt für die TAC??

sportler


----------



## spezi light (11. Januar 2005)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> He, marinrider wir könnengerne mal zusammen fahren gehen. Haben doch schonmal ne tour zusammen gemacht an einem we. Erinnerst du dich noch?? Gehe auch immer mal wieder in der nacht fahren. Wenn du also lust hast....sage bescheid. Mittwoch ist bei mir aber nicht möglich. Sonst immer nach verienbarung. Natürlich auch immer gerne am we für ne grössere runde.
> 
> Trainierst du eigentlich jetzt für die TAC??
> 
> sportler



Transalp ist finanziell leider dieses Jahr nicht drin, dafür aber die Trans-Schwarzwald und die ist ja quasi vor der Haustür. Ich suche auch noch einen Mitfahrer. Falls du Interesse hast melde dich!
Wie sieht es Do Abend bei dir aus? Wie lang arbeitest du sonst so?
MfG Alex


----------



## Doc Holiday (11. Januar 2005)

habe heute eine eh schon gute Nightbiking-Strecke via Sternwald, Littenweiler, hinter Kybfelsen her, Valentinswald verbessern können. Strecke gesamt bestens fahrbar.

(TAC? Was höre ich da? Wird mir ja Angst und bange  )

_____________________________
*CU @* *bikeXtra.de*


----------



## mugg (12. Januar 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> Transalp ist finanziell leider dieses Jahr nicht drin, dafür aber die Trans-Schwarzwald und die ist ja quasi vor der Haustür. Ich suche auch noch einen Mitfahrer. Falls du Interesse hast melde dich!
> Wie sieht es Do Abend bei dir aus? Wie lang arbeitest du sonst so?
> MfG Alex




Hi, Morgen?? Sieht gut aus. Werde heute nachmittag bescheid geben...ok??

Abfahren könnte ich normal so ab 18 uhr bei mir. Wann kannst du denn??


@riderman
Wie sieht es bei dir denn am donnerstag aus?? Auch lust und zeit??

sportler


----------



## mugg (12. Januar 2005)

(TAC? Was höre ich da? Wird mir ja Angst und bange  )


Wollen aber nicht mitfahren um zu gewinnen....wollen schon aber nicht können  

sportler


----------



## Riderman (12. Januar 2005)

@ Sportler1 -  Grosse Runde dafür aber gemütlich - am Do abend, oder ?


----------



## mugg (12. Januar 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sportler1 -  Grosse Runde dafür aber gemütlich - am Do abend, oder ?




Na endlich hast dein bild gewechselt  

Jepp, von mir aus gerne..... wann bist dannbei mir??

Sportler


----------



## spezi light (12. Januar 2005)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Morgen?? Sieht gut aus. Werde heute nachmittag bescheid geben...ok??
> 
> Abfahren könnte ich normal so ab 18 uhr bei mir. Wann kannst du denn??
> 
> ...


ich muss morgen bis um halb sieben arbeiten wenns blöd läuft bin dann aber schon in Lörrach...
Wir könnten uns um 19 Uhr irgendwo in Lörrach treffen...
schick mir am besten deine Handynummer per PM
MfG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spezi light (12. Januar 2005)

hast dich ja leider bis jetzt nicht gemeldet...
ich nehm jetzt mal alles mit zum Arbeiten und dann schickst mir am besten ne SMS damit ich weiß was Sache ist...
MfG Alex


----------



## Doc Holiday (13. Januar 2005)

Moin,
trotz feuchtester Witterungsbedingungen ist es ja gestern eine klasse Tour geworden. Leider gab es ja diesen Bruch im Raum-Zeit-Kontinuum, so dass der letzte Super-Geil-Singletrail ausgefallen ist. Bei dem Wetter vielleicht gar nicht soooo schlimm. So richtig warm war zum Schluss wohl keinem mehr.

Neben freeskier waren insgesamt 7 Leute da - und das bei Regen  ! Halt echte Bikefreaks. Neu dabei war Riderman ! Klasse!! Wie ich das so höre, sollte sich sportler1 auch mal aufraffen ... und all die anderen.

Am Wochenende fahren wir 2 Touren, ich vermute mal so ungefähr Samstag Mittag eine mittlere (40-50km) und Sonntag morgens eine längere (60-70km). Is aber noch nix fest. Ich schreibe genaues zu Art/Ort/Zeit spätestens am Freitag Abend ins Forum von *bikeXtra.de* . (Wir fahren irgendwo ab Freiburg) Wer möchte, der kommt mit.  Wetter soll sonnig und kalt werden. Also ideal! 
 


So long,
Doc


----------



## mugg (13. Januar 2005)

Raffe mich ja auf...nur mittwoch ist halt nicht mein tag, da mache ich immer anderen sport. Gehe aber heute abend nachtbiken...wenn auch nicht in Freiburg. Vielleicht klappt es ja aber trotzdem mal. Sonst evtl. auch mal am we.

Heute werde ichmich wenn es klappt mit marinrider treffen. Wollen euch ja in nichts nachstehen. Ok, wie es aussieht haben wir das bessere wetter....was mir nicht wirklich was ausmacht   

sportler


----------



## Riderman (14. Januar 2005)

Bin am WE mit Ski untwegs......euch viel SPass 

bis Mittwoch


----------



## mugg (14. Januar 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am WE mit Ski untwegs......euch viel SPass
> 
> bis Mittwoch





Wann wo wie?? Gibt es schnee?? wo denn das??

Das sagst du so einach hier....ohne schlechtes gewissen??   

Na du wirst schon sehen....was du davon hast.....  

sportler


----------



## Doc Holiday (14. Januar 2005)

@  : Dann bist Du am Mittwoch bestimmt kaputt und machst schlapp  

Trotzdem wünschen Manu und ich viel Spaß !!!


----------



## Riderman (17. Januar 2005)

@ Doc - kann diesen Mittwoch leider nicht     -> Elternabend im Kiga.....


----------



## LittleHunter (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen   

welches Lichtsystem könnt Ihr Nachtbiker empfehlen ?

Bei mir stehen die Sigma Mirage oder die Marwi Nightpro Elite Pro auf der Wunschliste.

Was setzt Ihr ein und wie zufrieden seit Ihr damit ?


----------



## Doc Holiday (17. Januar 2005)

@ Little Hunter:
Sigma-Mirage-Set reicht. Demnächst heißt die Mirage Evo und hat den Schalter wohl im Gehäuse, sonst schein es da nix neues zu geben. Das NiPack-Akku mit vernünftigem Ladegerät von Sigma ist da eine feine Ergänzung. NiPack + Evo + Ladegerät gibt`s wohl erst im Februar. Scha mal hier nach : _klick_. Da findest Du alle Einstiegsinformationen. Wenn Fragen offen bleiben, dann schreib doch bitte noch mal kurz.

@ riderman:  
Kannst Du nicht Deine Frau hinschicken under sagen, dass du Migräne hast, oder so? Ich schreib`dir ne Entschuldigung. Es mag ja wichtige Dinge im Leben geben, aber Gründe, das Nachtbiken ausfallen zu lassen? Gibt es die wirklich?  

So long, ddnk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (21. Januar 2005)

@ doc - und wie war die nächtliche Runde diese woche.....


----------



## Doc Holiday (21. Januar 2005)

Gut war es - wie immer.   

Wir hatten feines Wetter und waren zu 5 unterwegs: Manuletta, Flutlicht-Bernd (Fluti), Christoph (neu), _Frank the Bike _ und meine Wenigkeit. Abgesagt hatten Karsten und Andi, die irgenwo feiern gehen wollten, oder so. Valentin hatte leider auf der Anfahrt einen Kurbel(!!!)-Bruch und fiel ebenfalls aus; Harald tigert ja eh noch ein paar Wochen durch Neuseeland ...

Tour war immer hart an Freiburg, hatten wir so noch nie: Hexenwegle (hinter SWR-Gebäude), Schlossbergruinen (Täglich-grüßt-das-Murmeltier-Trail), Long-Trail-To-St.-Ottilien, St. Wendelin Wald-Kapelle, dann hat Fluti (der hier immer tüchtig mitliest, aber leider nicht schreiben kann   ) noch eine schöne Trailschleife um Ottilien eingebaut. 

Dann St. Ottilien via Forst-Highway zum Schlossberg zurück und ab in meine geliebte Feierling-Ökobier-Brauerei. Die Räder kann man da aber leider nicht so gut beaufsichtigen. Zur Flüssigkeitssubtitution ist das Enschilladdada (schreibt man das so   ) am Karlsplatz aber doch das beste:
+ Man kennt unsere Matschgesichter schon und duldet uns.
+ Wir sitzen Dank der großen Fensterscheiben direkt vor unseren geparkten Bikes; nur so gluckert das Bierchen ganz entspannt die Kehle.

Sonst noch was    Ach ja    :
Tschüssle bis Mittwoch, 19:30 am Schwabentor


(Habe Fr+So Dienst, kann nur am Sa kl. Tour fahren - ggf. kurze Mail)


----------



## Doc Holiday (22. Januar 2005)

@ riderman (oder wer sonst was wissen tut zu meiner Frage):

warum kann man unter deinem Profil (links neben dem geschriebenen Beitrag) 
deine Fotos direkt anklicken? 
                          
Ich habe auch `n paar hinterlegt. Bei mir geht das bislang aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Riderman (24. Januar 2005)

" doc holiday - geh mal nach Fotoalbum   und  "Meine Galerie"   ....dann sollte es funzen


----------



## Doc Holiday (24. Januar 2005)

nööööh, funzt nich!

Ich glaube aber, dass es derzeit eh Probleme mit der Foto-Abteilung gibt. Es werden keine Aufrufe mehr gezählt, und es gibt bereits mächtig viele Themen zu diesen Fotoproblemchen.
... oder raff ich`s einfach nicht.


----------



## mugg (24. Januar 2005)

Also DOC bei mir hat es geklappt. Wusste vorher auch nicht wie es geht...aber danke Riderman(mein persönlicher IT berater) geht es jetzt.

sportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (24. Januar 2005)

sportler1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also DOC bei mir hat es geklappt. Wusste vorher auch nicht wie es geht...aber danke Riderman(mein persönlicher IT berater) geht es jetzt.
> 
> sportler



@sportler    Danke ..keine Bange der nächste Platten kommt bestimmt  

wo hastn deen du die Bilder her   warst du auf der gleichenTour wie ich


----------



## Doc Holiday (24. Januar 2005)

OK, also nochmal ganz langsam:

Ich klicke erst in meinem öffentichen Profil auf *"Zum Fotoalbum des Benutzers"* und dann gibt es dort irgendwo einen Link *"Meine Galerie"*. 

Ja und nu? Da sind halt meine ganzen tollen Bilder als Thumbnails zu sehen. Muss ich dann noch irgend einen Zauberspruch aufsagen oder so? Das muss doch irgendwie hinzukriegen sein, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh   ?


----------



## mugg (25. Januar 2005)

Ne, du gehst auf Galerie...nicht in deinem profil.

Da kannst dann Fotoalbum auswählen und bilder laden oder so.

Sportler


----------



## mugg (25. Januar 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> @sportler    Danke ..keine Bange der nächste Platten kommt bestimmt
> 
> wo hastn deen du die Bilder her   warst du auf der gleichenTour wie ich




Gleiche tour?? Könnte man beinahe meinen. Hast dich einfach meiner bilder bemächtigt   

Na egal...sind ja auch nicht schlecht  zumindest für welche vom handy.

Freue mich schon auf die nächste.

sportler


----------



## Doc Holiday (25. Januar 2005)

@sportler1: Also ich war oben auf *Fotoalbum* und dann auf *Meine Galerie* und da sind dann meine ganzen Bilder zu sehen.  Und dann ... ?

 Ich raff`s einfach nicht


----------



## Doc Holiday (25. Januar 2005)

Ach so, es geht hier ja eigentlich um Nacktbiken , ... äääh _Nachtbiken_ . 

Also, wir fahren natürlich auch - und erst recht - morgen _bei Schnee!_
 
Das ist nämlich besonders schön geil und hell, wenn`s alles so weis sei tut. Also Akkus aufladen nicht vergessen.

_[email protected]_, Doc


----------



## mugg (25. Januar 2005)

Mittwoch ist wie schonmal gesagt leider nicht mein tag zum biken.

Donnerstag dann hier unten*gg*

@doc
du musst im Community Center hierher:

Galerie (12 Betrachter)
Wenn Du grosse oder viele Bilder hochladen willst benutze das Fotoalbum - dort werden auch automatisch Vorschaubilder erstellt - ideal für Fotos von Touren etc.

Hier kannst du direkt Fotoalbum anklicken. Dann auf bilder laden oder sowas....

Viel glück
sportler


----------



## Doc Holiday (25. Januar 2005)

@ Sportler: Ich habe jetzt gar nichts mehr gemacht und plötzlich ist der _*Fotos*_-Link unter meinem Avatar. Also dann war es doch wohl eher eine fehlfunktion des Programms.   Aber danke für Deine Hilfe  

*[email protected]*


----------



## Doc Holiday (26. Januar 2005)

Also ich war gerade draußen und habe 2 Omas auf ihrem Hollandrad
 im Schnee einhändig Radfahren gesehen.  
Ob wir das heute wohl auch hinbekommen?


----------



## Riderman (26. Januar 2005)

sorry  kann nich....gesundheitlich angeschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holiday (27. Januar 2005)

Na dann gute Besserung. Schade, dass Du nicht dabei warst. Du hast echt was verpasst:


----------



## Doc Holiday (3. Februar 2005)

*Ich möchte so langsam mal ein Thema öffentlich zur Diskussion stellen, das wir auf unseren Biketouren doch schon mehrmals angeschnitten haben.*
*Was sollen wir mit dem Mittwochstermin machen, wenn es abends nicht mehr dunkel ist ? *



*Das Nachtbiken ist ja nur für die Wintermonate reserviert. Die meisten Leute haben ihren Wunsch geäußert, dass wir den Termin belassen und was anderes machen. Hier meine Vorschläge:*

*Vorschlag 1: Wir könnten einen Rennradtreff einrichten*
*Vorschlag 2: Frauen-Mountainbike Termin*
*Vorschlag 3: Normaler Mountainbiketreff wie schon am Wochenende*
*Vorschlag 4: Biker-Stammtisch / Biergarten / Reparatur-Workshop*
*Vorschlag 5: ... "Hast Du noch eine andere Idee?"*

*"Schreib doch mal deine Meinung !"*


----------



## thefreeskier (8. Februar 2005)

Bitte alles beim alten lassen... nen Sommernachtsnightride kann man immer mal einlegen...
Es ist so wunderbar mit euch! grins


----------



## grobis (8. Februar 2005)

sali zusammen,

nimmt ihr mittwochs abends auch konditionsleichen wie mich mit?  na ja ich hoffe ich drücke den schnitt nicht all zu sehr.   
wenn ja würde ich es diese woche gerne mitfahren.
grüsse grobis


----------



## Doc Holiday (8. Februar 2005)

hier steht alles - die Nightride-Rules   :
www.bikextra.de/schwarzwald-nachtbiken.htm  

40 km und 600 hm am Tage kein Problem ? > dann schaffst du`s auch bei Nacht. Lies dir aber oben den Link nochmal durch. Nachts fahren erfordert ein bisschen Bikebeherrschung.

Wir fahren insgesamt aber sehr moderat   und lassen (fast) nie jemanden allein im Wald zurück   . [email protected]


----------



## grobis (8. Februar 2005)

Doc Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> hier steht alles - die Nightride-Rules   :
> www.bikextra.de/schwarzwald-nachtbiken.htm
> 
> 40 km und 600 hm am Tage kein Problem ? > dann schaffst du`s auch bei Nacht. Lies dir aber oben den Link nochmal durch. Nachts fahren erfordert ein bisschen Bikebeherrschung.
> ...



super das passt.
äh schaltung, meinst du die 4 schalter, die die kette immer so seltsam krachen lassen? die kann ich ja im hellen schon nicht bedienen.   

nun gut spass bei seite, dass dürfte schon klappen. mirage mit 5W ist auch vorhanden und einsatzbereit....

freue mich, bis morgen.
grüsse grobis


----------



## Doc Holiday (15. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

soeben telefoniere ich mit Fluti, der heute auf dem Rosskopf joggen war: Viel Schnee und teilweise Eis darunter. Morgen soll es weiterhin schneien. Da wir derzeit in Sachen Stürze+Materialverschleiß+Zugesifftsein echt gesättigt sind, haben wir für morgen einfach einen Bikerstammtisch beschlossen: 

morgen, Mittwoch, 20:30 Uhr (also 1h später als sonst)
Feierlingbrauerei (am Schwabentor)
Zusagen bislang: Manu, Fluti, Tobbi (back again), ich (also wir sind auf jeden fall da!!) 
 
 

CU !


----------



## grobis (15. Februar 2005)

...werde ich auf eisfreien wegen dahingeschlittert kommen und mir mein bier abholen.   

grüsse grobis


----------



## Riderman (17. Februar 2005)

.........muss erst alle Teile zu einem Rad zusammenbekommen.....aber das wichtige ist, dass das VOTEC der Vergangneheit angehört.....ENDLICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holiday (17. Februar 2005)

Darf man wissen, was es jetzt für ein Bike wird?


----------



## Riderman (18. Februar 2005)

Doc Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man wissen, was es jetzt für ein Bike wird?




sicher doch......ich hoffe es wird ein na na na



richtig




ein MTB       




OK hier die Details

Fox Talas
LRS Tune/FRM
Louise 2005
XT Comp
DT Swiss 210
Stevens F9 Rahmen


----------



## grobis (18. Februar 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> ein MTB



ich habe schon an "MTB = MODERNES TOUREN BIKE" gedacht     

übrigens:

ich war gestern mit tobbi KLEIN am brombeersattel auf den trails unterwegs. der weg hoch war irgendwann mühsam, denn wir mussten laufen, aber dann bot sich uns ein wahres abfahrts-feuerwerk auf den trails. der schnee war ziemlich schwer, so dass man perfekten griff hatte. selbst tobbi KLEIN mit seinen racing ralph reifen hatte keine probleme....
......es war so genial, dass ich jetzt noch *  *FETT GRINSE*  *

gruss grobis


----------



## Doc Holiday (22. Februar 2005)

wegen Schnee müssen wir morgen leider wieder sofort Bier trinken gehen:
 
20:30 Uhr
Feierlingbrauerei (FR)


----------



## grobis (22. Februar 2005)

Doc Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> wegen Schnee müssen wir morgen leider wieder sofort Bier trinken gehen:
> 
> 20:30 Uhr
> Feierlingbrauerei (FR)



schade.... ...kein biken?
eigentlich müsste das biken doch ohne grosse gefahren möglich sein, oben hat es in den letzten tagen doch nicht etwa getaut?!   
--  -- gibt es glatteis? --  --

wie kann man euch rumkriegen? 

grüsse grobis


----------



## thefreeskier (23. Februar 2005)

hei grobi...
prinzipiell ne gute Einstellung. Lust auf Radeln?
Mi also heute geht bei mir noch nicht, aber vielleicht morgen Do? Was meinst?

Lg und gern auch emailen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (24. Februar 2005)

schade   , morgen und freitag wird es wohl arbeitstechnisch nichts werden. frühestens am samstag   .
wenn doch spontan was gehen sollte, melde ich mich per mail.

grüsse grobis


----------



## thefreeskier (24. Februar 2005)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> schade   , morgen und freitag wird es wohl arbeitstechnisch nichts werden. frühestens am samstag   .
> wenn doch spontan was gehen sollte, melde ich mich per mail.
> 
> grüsse grobis



klaro auch Samstag gerne... arbeite aber morgens in Freiburgs freundlichster Apotheke im Stühlinger! Wer gute Beratung sucht zum Thema Nahrungsergänzung, Vitamine, Infektprophylaxe... etc. einfach vorbeikommen


----------



## Riderman (24. Februar 2005)

Melde Vollzug .....alle Teile verbaut....sind nach MTB aus....nix übrig geblieben..  


Wäre somit wieder einsatzbereit....nur was macht der ganze Schnee hier in FR.    

Letztes Jahrwar ich Ende Feb  schon mal bei fast 20 ° C unterwegs...und jetzt


----------



## Doc Holiday (24. Februar 2005)

samstagstour schreibe ich ins Forum bei bikeXtra.de

Habe jetzt auch fast alles neu: Kette, Cassette, LRS, Bremsen und das Beste:
Specialized Adrenaline 2,1 Reifen (fährt die Wände senkrecht hoch und schlägt alle Ralphs, comp S lights, Explorers, ...


----------



## Riderman (28. Februar 2005)

Mittwoch wird aber nicht schon wieder gekniffen


----------



## thefreeskier (1. März 2005)

Also ich geh Mittwoch Flutlichtfahren... nach Hinterzarten
Wär doch auch ne Alternative?


----------



## grobis (1. März 2005)

thefreeskier schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich geh Mittwoch Flutlichtfahren... nach Hinterzarten
> Wär doch auch ne Alternative?



coole alternative, da ist der weg zum bier nicht weit....    

sorry das mich am samstag nicht gemeldet habe, ich bin spontan zwischen zwei mahlzeiten meiner kleinen tochter gefahren. da habe ich glatt vergessen, bei dir nachzufragen. 

grüsse grobis


----------



## Riderman (1. März 2005)

Leuz - nich schwächeln.....


wir gehn biken morgen abend...so kalt is nich.....


----------



## Doc Holiday (1. März 2005)

Manu und ich haben gerade mal kurz (3h) ne kleine Tour für morgen ausgekundschaftet. Sau-gute Verhältnisse.


@ Frank: Flutlichtski können wir immer noch mal machen. Mittwoch is Biking angesagt. Und es fährt sich zur Zeit echt supergut.

@ Riderman: melde Dich, wenn ich Deine Frau ne Funzel ausleihen soll. Am besten Mail direkt an mich.


----------



## Riderman (2. März 2005)

WELTKLASSE !!!!   

Ansonsten hätt ich auch nen vorschlag zumachen...........

leider kein Babysitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (9. März 2005)

ist heute jemand bei dem regenwetter am start oder wird die veranstaltung in die kneipe verlegt?

grüsse grobis


----------



## thefreeskier (9. März 2005)

ich seh keinen Regen....


----------



## grobis (9. März 2005)

ok ich arbeite in basel und da gibt es einen schauer nach dem anderen....
...ist denn schönes wetter in freiburg?


----------



## Riderman (9. März 2005)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich arbeite in basel und da gibt es einen schauer nach dem QUOTE]
> 
> 
> @ grobis  - ich arbeite auch in Basel - PEter Merian Str.  nähe SBB ...und du?


----------



## grobis (9. März 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> @ grobis  - ich arbeite auch in Basel - PEter Merian Str.  nähe SBB ...und du?



wie witzig: ums eck,  in der thiersteinerallee bei coop. 
wo arbeitest du denn?
grüsse grobis


----------



## Riderman (9. März 2005)

Coop Centrale  Pascal ? richtig ?


DHL Peter Merian Haus...ich geh mal kurz auf die Terrasse im 6. Stock


----------



## grobis (10. März 2005)

Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> Coop Centrale  Pascal ? richtig ?
> 
> 
> DHL Peter Merian Haus...ich geh mal kurz auf die Terrasse im 6. Stock



wie nur 6 stockwerke? bei uns kannst du im 13. zu mittag essen, mit perfektem rundrumblick.

wo warst du gestern abend? war ne nette asphaltrunde mit 40 km und anschliessender bierrunde.
tobbi und ich wollen am sa oder so eine runde fahren gehen, wie sieht es bei dir aus? hast du lust mitzukommen?

und die frage an alle: wer da draussen hat lust am wochenende mitzufahren. tourvorschläge werden gerne entgegengenommen, als zeitpunkt ist ungefähr die mittagszeit am sa oder so eingeplant. aber wir sind ja flexibel,   

gruss grobis


----------



## mugg (10. März 2005)

hi grobis....habe vor mit riderman morgen abend ne runde hier in weil zu drehen. hast nicht lust zum mitkommen??

mugg


----------



## Riderman (10. März 2005)

@grobis  - hab's nich so gut wie du, der beim Coop nachdem Gemüseaufräumen nach hause kann    

musst noch n' paar Container laden  


werd mal ne pm schicken...vielleicht gibt es ja die eine oder andere Auto-Mitfahrgelegenheit....muss ja nich jeder im www mitbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (10. März 2005)

mugg schrieb:
			
		

> hi grobis....habe vor mit riderman morgen abend ne runde hier in weil zu drehen. hast nicht lust zum mitkommen??
> 
> mugg




gerne beim nächsten mal. morgen wird mir es zeitlich nicht reichen. denn ich bin


			
				Riderman schrieb:
			
		

> der beim Coop nachdem Gemüseaufräumen nach hause kann


und freitags ist das erst recht spät.     
euch wünsche ich viel spass.
grüsse grobis


----------



## mugg (11. März 2005)

hehe......wann kannst denn normal so am abend. wir sind da eigentlich ziemlich flexibel.

mugg


----------



## grobis (11. März 2005)

mugg schrieb:
			
		

> hehe......wann kannst denn normal so am abend. wir sind da eigentlich ziemlich flexibel.
> 
> mugg



ich auch.....
... in freiburg so ab 19.30 und in basel so ab 18.00 uhr.
wenn die planung ein bis zwei tage vorlauf berücksichtigt, ist es im normalfall kein problem.

grüsse grobis


----------



## mugg (11. März 2005)

18 uhr....ist doch  

das machen wir doch glatt mal. werden uns rechzeitig melden.

mugg


----------



## Deleted 36013 (15. März 2005)

nachdem wohl anscheinend im moment viele in tiefe winter-depressionen verfallen sind, wollte ich doch nochmal an die moral appelieren, mittwoch endlich mal wieder mitzufahren.

letzten mittwoch waren wir grade mal erschreckend wenige 4 leute!

also schonmal vormerken: mittwoch wird gefahren!
es erwartet uns wahrscheinlich eine unglaubliche sternenklare nacht. da gibt's keine ausreden mehr.

grobbis & ich werden auf jeden fall am nächsten mittwoch pünktlich um 19.30h am schwabentor stehen!


----------



## Riderman (15. März 2005)

kann morgen abend leider nicht...würd aber heute abend gegen 1930 H noch ne runde fahren 


Freiwwillige hier melden


Treffpunkt Schwabentor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (15. März 2005)

ich bin dabei! treffpunkt schwabentor?

grüsse grobis


----------



## Deleted 36013 (15. März 2005)

schade schade, ich bin leider schon verabredet.
das wetter ist ja der absolute hammer!

wer ist denn morgen dabei?


----------



## Doc Holiday (25. März 2005)

* Der Mittwochstermin bleibt auch im Sommer bestehen  *​
*Nach einer - hoffentlich repräsentativen - Umfrage unter den von Frostbeulen und Prellungen geplagten Nachtbikern haben wir gemeinsam beschlossen, den Mittwochstermin auch im Sommer zu belassen. Sportgerät bleibt das Mountainbike. Treffpunkt und -zeit bleiben ebenfalls bestehen, auch der sportliche Anspruch. Bei Tageslicht werden wir allerdings mehr technische Passagen fahren. *

 
*Damit wir nicht aus der Übung kommen, werden wir ein paar Mal pro Sommer einen Nightride am Wochenende starten. Diese Extra-Veranstaltungen - womöglich mit mitternächtlichem Lagerfeuer - werden rechtzeitig angekündigt unter: **http://www.bikextra.de/news.htm*


----------



## Riderman (7. April 2005)

........Nachtbiken is klasse......

nur blöd wenn der trail nicht dem radl folgt


----------



## thefreeskier (11. April 2005)

Hallo liebe Nachtbiker...

Unsere HP für unser Transalp Projekt ist jetzt online!
checkt mal www.transalp-2005.de und schreibt doch was nettes in Gästebuch. Besten Dank-Frank!


----------



## Riderman (13. April 2005)

was spannendes..... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161598


----------



## Doc Holiday (10. Juni 2005)

*Nur mal kurz zwischendurch zur Erinnerung*​ 
*Es geht weiter - in Freiburg, am Schwabentor, mittwochs, 19:30 Uhr, mit Licht  :*


----------



## nobs (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Ja, war doch nett, das nächste mal nehm ich denn auch mein Licht mit.
Sicher werd ich mal wieder an so ner Hopfentour mitmachen


----------



## Doc Holiday (3. August 2005)

*Hallo,*

*mal kurz ein paar Infos:*


*1.) neu online (klick auf`s Bild)  *
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

[/font]


*2.) demnächst zieht **bikeXtra.de um auf einen neuen Server. Kann sein, dass in der Übergangszeit die Seite mal nicht abrufbar ist. Insbesondere bin ich zwischenzeitlich nur über meine *_Namens-_*Mailadressen erreichbar. Wenn die Aktion vorüber ist, müsste aber alles wieder wie zuvor funzen.*


*3.) Ach ja, dann bitte noch Termin notieren: Am Mittwoch *​*17. August** fällt die geführte Nachtbiking-Tour aus. Dafür gibt es **Gegrilltes und Bier für umsonst** bei uns zuhause um 19:30 Uhr. Also wie gewohnt. Alle Mittwochsbiker sind eingeladen! **Bitte vorher sagen wer kommt !* *, damit wir passend einkaufen können. Zugleich zeigen wir Transalp- und sonstige Bike-Filme und so ...*​ 
*Cu,*
*Doc*


----------



## Route66 (3. August 2005)

Hi Doc,



			
				Doc Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> *mal kurz ein paar Infos:*



Respekt, super Bericht, klasse Fotos. Kann mir vorstellen, dass diese Tour spitze war, alleine schon die Dauer von 3 Wochen   

Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefreeskier (15. September 2005)

Hallo Freiburg´s Szene...
Wer hat Lust auf ne sportliche Nightbikerunde? Bin für alles offen, meldet euch! Freu mich drauf... Nur der Mittwoch... der ist fest reserviert! Genussbiken mit DOCHOLIDAY 19:29:59 am Schwabentor ;-)


----------



## BlueDiamond (15. September 2005)

Hallo Frank,
warum nicht. Bin gerade sowieso immer lang in der Arbeit. Bei mir passt Montag und Dienstag und Mittwoch ...
Setze mich jetzt auch gleich noch aufs Rad und fahr nach Hause ...

Details dann am Montag.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## grobis (18. September 2005)

morgen am montag soll das wetter ja auch noch mitmachen. wollen wir dann eine runde drehen? welche uhrzeit wäre denn möglich und wo ist treffpunkt? wenn wir uns in der stadt treffen wollen, wäre ich dankbar, wenn die startzeit 19.30 uhr wäre?
was haltet ihr davon?

grüsse grobis


----------



## Doc Holiday (20. September 2005)

_*Ahhh, ich sehe, Jenne ist morgen wieder da, der Eroberer der Eifel. Opa Ebsi kommt wohl auch. Nicht dabei ist Heulsuse [email protected] ...   (hehehe)*_


----------



## C-Fix (21. September 2005)

Huiiii ich bin heut auch wieder mit von der Partie!!!! Trotz knackendem Tretlager und ner besch*** Allergie... Wers aber hoffentlich überleben. 
Hoffentlich gibts heut nacht auch wieder Gespenster zu sehen!!!!

Max


----------



## frapan1976 (23. September 2005)

Hallo.

Also da mich FR ab dem 01.10.05 wieder hat, werde ich da glaube ich auch mal antreten...

Aber das mit dem Licht... ich habe ein ansteckbares, blinkbares Rücklicht und das wars dann auch... gibts denn keine Halterungen fürs Bike wo die gute alte Mag-Lite reinpasst??? Das wäre mal ne Erfindung.   

Mit wieviel muß ich denn rechnen wenn ich so ein Nobel-Licht kaufe?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Doc Holiday (23. September 2005)

Aha, erwischt!
Wieder jemand, der die Nachtbiken-Seite nicht auswendig gelernt hat:



http://bikextra.de/mountainbike/schwarzwald-nachtbiken.htm
(bitte nachholen)

Kauf Dir von Sigma das EVO-Set (ca. 80) zum Testen (das ist auch sonst fürs Leben geeignet ... StVZOmäßig OK und so), oder gleich das Evo/EvoX-Set (ca. 110) - aber unbedingt mit dem NiPack-Akku. Im Internet gibts das Ganze für ca. 20 billiger.





Zum Testen leih Dir irgendwo was aus. Nicht Allen gefallen die Besonderheiten in der Dunkelheit. Maglite, kleinere Klemmleuchten, LED-Lampen etc. kannst Du alle komplett vergessen. Unter Sigma gibt es nix Brauchbares, darüber schon (Lupine, ...) kostet aber ein Vielfaches und irgendwann wird es zu hell ... Das fetzt dann auch wieder nicht.
CU ...


----------



## frapan1976 (23. September 2005)

Hallo.

Also 80E das ist ein wenig hart für einen armen Studenten und zum mal Testen... sowieso...
Ich habe das hier aufgetan:
https://www.sportbuck.de/cgi-bin/st...2x19319&session=4333df364b77c374&L=ger&P=1150
Meinste damit hätte ich eine Chance? Sind ja auch LEDs und der Test hört sich auch vernüntig an...

Gruß Frank

P.S: Hmmm also irgendwie habe ich den Helm vergessen... also muss ich mal weitersehen wie ich da weiterkomme...
Ansonsten kannste ja mal Bescheid geben wenn ihr tagsüber mal ausrollen geht...


----------



## Doc Holiday (23. September 2005)

KEINE (sprich: KAINÄH!) LEDs kaufen. Die taugen für unsere Zwecke nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (25. September 2005)

frapan1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Also 80E das ist ein wenig hart für einen armen Studenten und zum mal Testen... sowieso...
> Ich habe das hier aufgetan:
> ...



ich kann mich da, als ehemaliger freiburger nightrider, doc holiday nur anschließen.
diese kleine led-lampe geht garnicht...

das billigste zum testen ist wirklich die mirage. darunter gibt's nichts!
schau mal im 'techtalk /elektronik rund ums bike"-forum rein. da wird sowas ausgiebig diskutiert.

für 54,90 bekommst du im moment bei HS BikeDiscount die sigma mirage evo mit nipack und ladegerät, allerdings ohne das 10W fernlicht. absolutes top-angebot!!
billiger geht's nicht.


----------



## Doc Holiday (25. September 2005)

Danke Tobbi!

Du bist unser Top-Low-Price-Agent - ... immer gewesen.

(Hoffentlich geht es Dir gut in Regenland. Kannst immer bei uns unterkommen)


----------



## thefreeskier (27. September 2005)

Wir fahren heute Dienstag 19:30 am Schwabentor los. Zu einem netten sportlichen aber nicht zu stressigen Nightride... 2 Rider sind fix. Die Tour soll über Rosskopf und Kandelhöhenweg Richtung Kandel und dann nach Denzlingen gehen. Züruck gibt´s dann 20min Teer. Geile Tour! 
Wer mag soll mit...


----------



## Doc Holiday (29. September 2005)

Da in letzter Zeit ständig Leute mit irgendwelchen *Pillepalle-Funzeln* zum Nightride antreten, die wir dann in aufopferungsvollem Notfalleinsatz durch die stockdusteren Trails schleifen müssen, bitte ich doch mal Folgendes zu beachten:

- keine LED-Leuchten, die reichen definitiv nie-und-nimmer
- keine "normalen" Klemmleuchten für das Stadtrad (dito)
- Absolutes Minimum ist das Mirage-Set von Sigma mit Bleiakku; steht aber alles auch ausführlichst hier:
http://www.bikextra.de/mountainbike/schwarzwald-nachtbiken.htm
- Das Akku muss vor jedem Ride voll sein! Hierzu noch ein paar Tipps:
- - Bitte nicht ohne Licht erscheinen !! - man glaubt es ja nicht :-|
- - Wenn das grüne Sigma-Lämpchen leuchtet, ist das Akku nicht voll, sondern fast leer !!
- - Wenn man die Lampe mal 3 Minuten brennen lässt - günstigerweise 1 Tag zuvor - und die Funzel wird dunkler, dann ist erneutes Laden bzw. Neukauf angesagt !!
- - u.s.w. ... ist ALLES schon vorgekommen.

*Treffzeit *ist 19h29m59s, Abfahrt um 19:30 Uhr - und weil wir so nett sind, warten wir immer bis um 19:35h. Dann ist aber definitiv Abfahrt angesagt, damit nicht 10 Leute auf jemanden warten müssen, der vielleicht eh nicht kommt.

Noch was: *Edelste Aufgabe des Schnellen ist es, **auf den Langsamsten zu warten.*
(Während Ebsi, Andi und Jenne vor lauter Gentleman-Punkten bald anbauen müssen, sollten andere aufpassen, dass sie bei dieser Aufgabe nicht leer ausgehen.)

In diesem Sinne, Have a NICE RIDE


----------



## Samiel (3. Oktober 2005)

Wie sieht's denn momentan zahlenmäßig beim Nightride aus ? Gibt's schon zwei Gruppen ? 

Pausiere selbst noch verletzungsbedingt, bin aber guter Dinge, demnächst wieder mitzufahren....  

Sonst kann ich dem armen Studenten von oben auch empfehlen, bei entsprechender Bastlerischer Begabung nur die Sigma Mirage zu kaufen und den Akku (einen Bleiakku mit 4Ah bei Omega Elektronik in der Eschholzstraße) selbst anzuschließen oder (aus 5 Baby oder Monozellen) selbst einen Akkkupack zu basteln. 

Der Nipack ist in erster Linie ABZOCKE !!! 

Jeder, der mal ein Modellboot oder Auto gehabt hat, kriegt das o.g. Ensemble für ca. 30 Euro zusammen. Das funzt und taucht !


----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Oktober 2005)

hallo !

habe in zukunft auch lust an sowas teilzunehmen, fahrt ihr immer lange touren wie schauinsland etc ? das wäre mir abends zu weit.... rosskopf ,kybfelsen etc währe ideal

mfg nik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holiday (7. Oktober 2005)

Hey Jens, ich habe gar nicht Deine Emailadresse. Schick sie mir doch bitte mal. Gruß, Lahmi


----------



## Doc Holiday (3. November 2005)

Hi Leute,
wollte mal `ne kritische Frage stellen zum Nachtbiken. Alle kennen ja bestimmt die *DIMB*. Die Jungs machen ja doch eine gute und für uns Biker sinnvolle Arbeit. Die Grundsätze "sozialverträglichen" Mountainbikens sind in den DIMB-TrailRules festgeschrieben. Da heißt es in Regel 5:
*5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere!*
*Weidetiere und alle anderen Tiere in Wald und Flur bedürfen besonderer Rücksichtnahme! Schließe Weidezäune, nachdem du sie passiert hast. Verlasse rechtzeitig zur Dämmerung den Wald, um die Tiere bei ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme nicht zu stören.*

*Und da haben wir den Salat *. Was sollen wir Nachtbiker mit Regel 5 anfangen. Klar, man kann nicht ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste nachts durch den Wald heizen! Aber es ganz lassen? Immerhin treffen wir auch schon mal den Förster mit seinem grünen Passat nachts/abends im Wald. Auch werden ein Teil unserer Wege von Besuchern von Waldgaststätten mit Autos befahren.

*Also:* Mit Alles oder Nichts kommen wir hier nicht weiter. Ich wollte mal zur *Diskussion anregen, BIS WO HIN man das Nachtbiken betreiben kann ?* Wie weit ist es ok? Was soll man lassen? Vielleicht auch bestimmte Zeiten meiden? Ich erinnere mich an eine Nacht, in der plötzlich derarzt viele Feuersalamander auf dem Weg herumkrochen, dass man kaum noch fahren konnte. Offensichtlich ein Naturphänomen; wir haben so etwas nie wieder erlebt.

*Also, bin gespannt auf Eure Anregungen.*

p.s.: Die DIMB habe ich mit dieser Frage mal angemailt, aber auch nach vielen Wochen keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## DIMB team (7. November 2005)

Hallo in die Runde!
Scheinbar ist diese Fragestellung tatsächlich an uns vorbei gegangen. Dafür und auch für die wohl im täglichen Mailaufkommen (immerhin bis zu 50 am Tag in der Geschäftsstelle und das alles ganz nebenbei) verschwundene Anfrage möchte ich mich im Namen der DIMB entschuldigen.   

Nun zum Thema:
Die Trail Rules sind in erster Linie eine sehr kurz gehaltene Form von Verhaltensmaßstäben, die zur Erfüllung unserer satzungsgemäßen Ziele eines natur- und sozialverträglichen Bikings beitragen sollen.

Die Rules sind übernommen von der IMBA und spiegeln einen internationalen Standard wieder. Die erläuterte Version stellt unsere Interpretation der Regeln dar und soll helfen, die möglichen Beeinträchtigungen durch das Mountainbiking auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren. 
Jeder Biker und insbesondere jedes DIMB-Mitglied sollte von sich aus soviel Verantwortungsbewusstsein haben, dass man sich die Rules schenken könnte. 
Allerdings wird man als Biker immer auch an den Maßstäben andere (Verbände) gemessen. Und wir als Interessenvertretung müssen auch eingestehen, dass es unter unseren Mitgliedern und allen anderen Bikern durchaus solche gibt, die weder das Bewusstsein noch die Lust haben, sich wie ein "Gast in der Natur" zu benehmen.    

Dass die Wegeregel 5 hier für eine derartige Diskussion sorgt, zeigt, dass es aber auch diejenigen gibt, die einerseits biken möchten, und zwar dann wenn sie selbst Zeit dafür haben und sich trotzdem Gedanken über die Natur machen.   

Auch im DIMB-Vorstand sorgt diese Regel für Gesprächsstoff. Wir sind zu der Einsicht gekommen, dass auf solchen Strecken, wo sowieso Verkehr herrscht, also die Beunruhigung der Tiere schon durch andere Gruppen verursacht wird, einem Nigthride nichts entgegen zu halten ist. 
Dagegen sollten insbesondere Singletrails und Zonen, die Nachts durch sonstigen Verkehr nicht beeinträchtigt sind, gemieden werden. Die Tiere brauchen in der kalten Jahreszeit besonderen Schutz (Ruhe), um lebendig durch den Winter zu kommen.

Uns ist bewusst, dass es sich dabei um eine Verallgemeinerung handelt, die bei genauer Betrachtung sicher nach Regionen und Tierarten differenziert werden müsste. Das ließe sich aber nicht in Kurzform in den Rules verpacken. Und es ist auch noch nicht genügend zu dem Thema Störung von Tieren durch Biker geforscht worden. Allerdings ist ein negativer Einfluss auf Basis anderer Studien und dem gesunden Menschenverstand überaus wahrscheinlich.

Ich hoffe, die Auslegung der Trail Rules wird damit ein wenig erhellt. Auch wenn es den einen oder anderen nicht erfreuen wird. Bitte fragt euch selbst, was notwendig und was möglich ist und wählt eure Touren verantwortungsbewusst aus. 
Diejenigen, die uns völlig aus dem Wald verbannen wollen, sind immer noch in der Überzahl und wir sollten keinen unnötigen Anlass geben, dass sie das Ziel wieder vermehrt in den Fokus rücken!   


Für das DIMB-Team
Norman


----------



## Doc Holiday (10. November 2005)

DIMB team schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wir sind zu der Einsicht gekommen,
> dass auf solchen Strecken, wo sowieso Verkehr herrscht,
> also die Beunruhigung der Tiere schon durch andere Gruppen
> verursacht wird, einem Nigthride nichts entgegen zu halten ist.
> ...


*Ey Leute, wo sind Eure Meinungen??  *

Also erst einmal herzlichen Dank an Norman, der für die DIMB geantwortet hat. Das ist schon mal eine gute Eingrenzung, wie ich meine. Mich würden mal weitere Aspekte interessieren:
- Welche Gebiete um Freiburg soll man besonders meiden - und wann?
- Wären die stadtnahen Singletrails zum Rosskopf noch OK?
- Biologen: Gibt es gesicherte (evidence based) Erkentnisse/Studien, die die Beeinträchtigung beschreiben?
- Immerhin fehlen heutzutage ja auch viele Störungen von früher: keine Wölfe, keine Braunbären, kaum Luchse (und die sicherlich eh nicht um Freiburg), ... Was macht da eine 10W-Lampe vor 21:30 Uhr aus?

*Also rafft Euch doch bitte mal auf **und tragt das bei, worüber ihr besonders gut Bescheid wisst?*

(Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ein bisschen verwundert über die bislang wenigen Beiträge)


----------



## jenne_freiburg (11. November 2005)

Dann werde ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich denke da wir uns eher im Stadt nahen Bereich von Freiburg bewegen ist die Beeinträchtigung durch uns eher gering. Man bedenke das sich an schönen Tagen da einige hundert Wanderer tummeln. Das wir nicht laut schreiend durch die Nacht fahren versteht sich von selbst und weiter als 20m leuchtet meine Lampe nicht wer also 25m von mir weg ist wird mich nicht einmal bemerken (das wird auch für Tiere zutreffen). Jetzt könnte man ja anhand des Tierbestandes pro km² die Wahrscheinlichkeit errechnen das ich statt einen Nachtbiker der mir entgegenkommt ein Reh blende(können aber andere tun). Das bedeutet aber nicht das wir unbedingt dazu beitragen das scheue Tiere wieder bei uns heimisch werden (denke da eher an Auerhähne als an Wölfe). Habe gestern Abend auf den weg zum Rosskopf fünf Jogger einen Salamander und etwa 10 bis 20 Nacktschnecken gesehen, kein Nachtbiker und kein Reh weit und breit.


----------



## Samiel (12. November 2005)

Also hier mal meine Erfahrungen. 
Ich war gestern Joggen im Wald, bei Dunkelheit und ohne Licht (uuuh, wie unheimlich....). Grund, warum ich das hier schreibe ist, daß man beim Joggen seine Umgebung viel besser hört als beim Nachtbiken. 
Und ich habe auf meiner Runde von 5 km schon ein paar größere Unterholzbewohner aufgeschreckt. 

Und daß wir das beim Nachtbiken auch machen ist schon klar. Was ich aber als Argument pro Nachtbiken halte, ist die Tatsache, daß wir in einer Gruppe unterwegs sind. D.h. es fahren nicht 5 oder mehr Hansel auf eigene Faust Nachts durch den Wald und schrecken die Viecher auf. 

Einen Unterschied zwischen Forststraße und Singletrail würde ich nicht machen, da die Tiere im Wald leben, egal ob da Wege sind oder nicht. 

So viel dazu....


----------



## Doc Holiday (13. November 2005)

Samiel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Argument pro Nachtbiken halte, ist die Tatsache, daß wir in einer Gruppe unterwegs sind. D.h. es fahren nicht 5 oder mehr Hansel auf eigene Faust ...
> 
> Einen Unterschied zwischen Forststraße und Singletrail würde ich nicht machen, da die Tiere im Wald leben, egal ob da Wege sind oder nicht.


 
hey Sami, 
2 ungenannte/neue Aspekte. [Lob]

Vor allem entdecke ich erstmals einen *Punkt FÜR Single-Trails*:
Wenn ich als Frosch so auf einem Trail Sitze  und da kommen knackend und leuchtend ein paar Biker angebraust, so werde ich zur Seite hüpfen und gut is . Sitze ich jedoch auf einem Forstweg und es kommt eine Gruppe Nachtbiker an (und das könnte auch ein Auto-Konvoi nach St. Ottilien sein!), so hüpfe ich nach links ... upps  schon wieder Räder ... nach rechts ... aah, erneut Gefahr  ... nach vorn ... srürkkszzmatsch. 

- over.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. November 2005)

ich denke, nightbiken ist ein graubereich.

nicht selten ist uns (hier in aachen zumindest) tief im wald zu später stunde noch der förster mit dem auto begegnet, wo man garnicht glaubt, dass man mit dem auto überhaupt noch hinkommt. gesagt hat bisher noch niemand etwas.
jäger sind da auch nicht anders. die fahren auch tief in der nacht zu ihrem hochsitz.
und so ein auto schreckt garantiert mehr auf, als 5 mountainbiker.

eigentlich will ich das nachtfahren garnicht kritisch hinterfragen, denn wenn jetzt irgendein förster/tier-experte,... mir klar sagt, dass es schlimme auswirkungen auf die tierwelt hat, und das vielleicht noch zahlenmäßig belegt, werde ich es wohl trotzdem nicht bleiben lassen. ab dann aber fährt das schlechtem gewissen mit; moralisch sehr bedenklich...

da frag ich doch lieber garnicht erst nach, denn ich werde garantiert nicht zu hören bekommen:
"jaaa, nightbiken hat absolut positive auswirkungen auf die tierwelt."   

werde mich deswegen auch hier wieder ausklinken...


----------



## dream-racing (13. November 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> da frag ich doch lieber garnicht erst nach, denn ich werde garantiert nicht zu hören bekommen:
> "jaaa, nightbiken hat absolut positive auswirkungen auf die tierwelt."



das ist für mich ein Problem an der Diskussion. Die meisten sind sich möglicher Probleme schon bewusst, aber nicht einsichtig genug um das dann im Fall des Falls auch umzusetzen. Finger in die Ohren ist hier keine Lösung, wenn sich herausstellt, dass man im Gebiet XY wirklich Schaden anrichtet sollte man auch so konsequent sein und das Gebiet meiden. Ich glaube das wäre hier in Freiburg auch gar kein großes Problem weil genügend "siedlungsnahe" und trotzdem interessante Wege vorhanden sind. 
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man deshalb komplett drauf verzichten muss. Dass Nachtbike keinen positiven Einfluss hat ist klar, die Frage ist doch eher , ob der Einfluss schlechter ist als der wenn man tagsüber fährt.

Na denn bis Mittwoch

Achim


----------



## Doc Holiday (13. November 2005)

Ich seh`s wie Achim. Würde mich durchaus an begründete Einschränkungen halten wollen. Leider habe ich hierzu noch keinerlei spezielle Infos gefunden; also wann man wo nicht fahren sollte ...  

Sicher scheint doch zu sein, dass die Beeinträchtigung um so größer ist, je tiefer man in den Wald vordringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. November 2005)

dream-racing schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn sich herausstellt, dass man im Gebiet XY wirklich Schaden anrichtet sollte man auch so konsequent sein und das Gebiet meiden. Ich glaube das wäre hier in Freiburg auch gar kein großes Problem weil genügend "siedlungsnahe" und trotzdem interessante Wege vorhanden sind.
> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man deshalb komplett drauf verzichten muss. Dass Nachtbike keinen positiven Einfluss hat ist klar, die Frage ist doch eher , ob der Einfluss schlechter ist als der wenn man tagsüber fährt.
> 
> Na denn bis Mittwoch
> ...



gut, das ist natürlich ein argument. bestimmte gebiete zu meiden (falls es solche gibt) halte ich für durchaus sinnvoll.
siehe kirchzartener marathon (->auerhahn)

ich hab meine aussage mehr auf das nightbiken allgemein gemacht.


----------



## thefreeskier (13. November 2005)

Meine Meinung hierzu lehnt sich stark an die der vorigen an. Ich denke wir betreiben es in der Gruppe und ohne großen Lärm und viel Tammtamm. Wir sind immer auf Wegen, die im Winter auch von Spaziergängern benutzt werden oder wo auch tagsüber gerne gebiked wird. Sicher treiben wir uns nicht quer durch das Unterholz. Klassische Ruhezonen verletzen wir also daher nicht. Ich halte den Schaden den wir anrichten für nicht relevant und unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze. Ich stell mir immer vor, wie ne Rotte Wildscheine nachts durch den Wald prescht. Schlimmer sind wir auch nicht. Man sollte vielleicht darauf achten zusammen zu bleiben und nicht sinnlos ins Unterholz funzeln...
Leider kann ich Mittwochs erst wieder in einer Woche. Aber wir gehen Dienstag 15.11 19:00 an der Lederle Apotheke (Christoph und Ich). Locker eineinhalb Stunden. Wer mag gerne! Und ich freu mich bald wieder beim Doc mitzuradeln!


----------



## Doc Holiday (18. November 2005)

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch jemand kompetentes, `n Biologe oder so, der mal konkret sagen kann, WANN man WO wegbleiben sollte


----------



## dream-racing (18. November 2005)

Doc Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch jemand kompetentes, `n Biologe oder so, der mal konkret sagen kann, WANN man WO wegbleiben sollte



Ich habe vor kurzem mit nem Förster aus Freiburg (nicht dem Freiburger Förster) geredet, der wusste auch von keinem konkreten SChutzgebiet, bzw. einem Gebiet wo Tiere besondere Ruhe benötigen würden. Ausser natürlich das Gebiet in dem sich die Auerhähne rumtreiben, wobei der meinte das wäre vor allem die Feldbergregion. Gämse gibt es auch, nach seiner Aussage sind die aber viel zu viel unterwegs um da ein bestimmtes Gebiet zu nem Schutzgebiet für die zu erklären. 
Nach der Aussage müsste man ja an den Gewohnheiten nicht viel ändern, oder seit ihr Nachts schonmal im Feldberg Gebiet unterwegs gewesen?

Naja auf jeden Fall würde ich gerne am Montag und/oder Dienstag wieder Nachtbiken. Wenn jemand Lust hat, meldet euch einfach per PN oder per Mail ([email protected]). Uhrzeit würde ich sagen ab halb sieben frühestens. 

Achim


----------



## Samiel (27. November 2005)

Scheint so, als sei das Thema ausdiskutiert.... 

Aber dafür liegt ja jetzt Schnee und man kann noch mehr sehen bei Nacht im Wald. 





________________________
und wer noch einen Nipack  braucht...


----------



## Doc Holiday (14. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
heute (14.12.) muss die geführte Nachtbiking-Runde leider ausfallen, da ich erkältet bin und die Vertreter auch nicht dabei sind.
Nächsten Mittwoch geht`s weiter. Gruß, Lahmi


----------



## dream-racing (14. Dezember 2005)

ich würde trotzdem gerne fahren. ich schau einfach mal um 19:30 am Schwabentor vorbei. Man könnte ja eine gemütliche ungeführte Runde nach altbekannten Regeln machen. 

bis denn

Achim


----------



## MonstaVanKeks (14. Dezember 2005)

Werd auch mal vorbeischauen. Wär mir Recht, wenn das Tempo heut trotzdem gemäßigt bleibt.


----------



## Doc Holiday (19. Dezember 2005)

*Am kommenden Mittwoch (21.12.) haben wir wieder etwas ausgeklügelt, um ohne Fahrrad zu fahren direkt an unseren Fusel zu kommen. *​

*Kurz:*​ 
*Mittwoch, 21.12.05, 19:30 *
*Biker-Weihnachtsfeier in der Erasmusstr. 12*
*Anhang darf gerne mitgebrach**t werden*
*Bitte anmelden, wer kommt*​
 

*Wir schauen uns - einer alten Münsteraner Tradition folgend - "Die Feuerzangenbowle" mit Heinz Rühmann an, um selbige zu vertilgen *(Der Einfachheit halber gibt es Glühwein)*, dazu Spekulatius, Lebkuchen und so ...*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenne_freiburg (19. Dezember 2005)

na endlich kommt mal jemand drauf das man Getränke mit  C2H5OH auch ohne das nervige Bergauffahren zu sich nehmen kann 
(komme mit dem Rad, sonst fliegt meine Tarnung auf... dann werde ich nur wieder als Säufer hingestellt)


----------



## jenne_freiburg (31. Dezember 2005)

Wünsche allen Bikern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Möge 2006 für euch erfolgreich und unfallfrei verlaufen


----------



## Doc Holiday (31. Dezember 2005)

auch so !!!!!
wie wäre es morgen mit einer Neujahrstour???

Vorschlag: 13:00 Uhr Schwabentörle


----------



## Doc Holiday (26. Januar 2006)

*Nachtbiken in Freiburg:*



​


----------



## blackforest (26. Januar 2006)

Also irgendwann radel ich da schon noch mit. Vielleicht nächste Woche. Diese hab ichs ja schon wieder verpennt.

Wart ihr denn diese Woche radeln?!?


----------



## Doc Holiday (26. Januar 2006)

Also eigentlich radeln wir immer. Es ist eine geführte Tour. Wenn niemand der "Oldies" Zeit hat, fällt der Nightride offiziell aus, wird dann zumindest bei bikeXtra.de im Forum abgesagt. Meist treffen sich dann aber doch noch ein paar Leute ... also eigentlich radeln wir immer.

Lies dir vorher aber unbedingt die Gebrauchsanweisung durch: Klick aufs Bild in Beitrag Nr. 140 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bleibein (27. Januar 2006)

hey geiles bild von euch aufm schlossberg


----------



## Doc Holiday (27. Januar 2006)

bleibein schrieb:
			
		

> hey geiles bild von euch aufm schlossberg


 
... habe dass Bild mal mit tüchtig vielen Pixeln upgeloaded, damit ihr es entwickeln und im Bilderrahmen dann Omi zum Geburtstag schenken könnt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/218476/cat/500


----------



## nobs (28. Januar 2006)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwann radel ich da schon noch mit. Vielleicht nächste Woche. Diese hab ichs ja schon wieder verpennt.
> 
> Wart ihr denn diese Woche radeln?!?



jo aber wenn der Tanzkurs rum is, in 4 Wochen, dann kann man mal wieder mit mir rechnen freu mich schon drauf, dann is auch von der Temp. schon wieder erträglich


----------



## Doc Holiday (30. Januar 2006)

wie, was, hä?
Du willst doch wohl nicht sagen, dass du deinen Tanzkurs auf Mittwoch gelegt hast???

Mann, Mann, Mann!
(Ich hoffe Sie fährt wenigstens Mountainbike)


----------



## Doc Holiday (31. Januar 2006)

*Hallo,*
*es ist morgen (Mittwoch, 01.02.06) wieder Zeit für einen Special-Event !!*
*Also: Treff morgen wie immer am Schwabentor (19:30 Uhr) - jedoch mit folgender Besonderheit:*

*1. leere Thermoskanne mitbringen !*
_*2. leeren Camelback/Rucksack mitbringen, um etwas Holz zu transportieren !*_
 

*Wir fahren dann erst zu uns kurz Kakao oder Glühwein (Restbestände von der Weihnachtsfeier) aufkochen. Keine Angst, ist dann alles schon vorbereitet. Ich besorge morgen Brennholz, das wir ebenfalls bei einer kleinen Nachttour auf den Rosskopf schleppen. Oben entfachen wir dann an der Lagerstelle unser Feuerchen und schlürfen unsere Getränke.*
*(Danach bestellen wir uns ein Taxi und lassen uns heimfahren - oder der eine oder andere kann doch noch per Bike zurück.)*
 
*Also noch mal: Holz, Zündmaterial und Getränke organisiere ich.*
*Die Tour dauert trotzdem wie immer so ca. 2 Stunden.*
 
*Cu, Doc  *


----------



## Doc Holiday (1. Februar 2006)

Hi, 
der geringen Zahl der Forum-Rückmeldungen und der eher großen Zahl an Nachtbikern entnehme ich, dass noch nicht alle Bescheid wissen (siehe voriger Eintrag). Also ruft sie ggf. an, oder nehmt für die OFFliner `ne Tasse mehr mit ... 
cu


----------



## Doc Holiday (29. März 2006)

Hallo liebe Nachtbiker, 



nachdem sich der Tiefschnee 
aus den naeheren Waeldern nun verzogen hat, 
geht es mit unseren 
gefuehrten Bergfahrradtouren bei Nacht 
*ab heute*, Mittwoch, weiter; 
29.03., *wie immer 19:30 Uhr*,
am Schwabentor in Freiburg.
cu ... Tom


----------



## [email protected]!t (29. März 2006)

wann fahrt ihr eigentlich im sommer ? 21:30 ?
dunkel sollte es ja schon sein..


----------



## Doc Holiday (29. März 2006)

Also wir fahren immer zur gleichen Zeit los, auch im Sommer. Selbst in der längesten Nacht des Jahres (Mittsommerdingsbumswende, 21.06. oder so) benötigten wir zum Schluss trotz klaren Himmels Licht. Im Wald is halt a weng dunkler.

Ansonsten ist es so, dass die Gruppe nicht entstanden ist, weil es so toll ist nachts im Dunkeln zu fahren, sondern weil wir so gerne Mountainbike fahren und es im Winter nach der Arbeit halt schon dunkel ist. Kommt im Winter auf`s gleiche raus, heißt aber eben für den Sommer, dass wir den Termin (da gab es eine Abstimmung) nicht nach hinten legen. Wir fahren im Sommer aber länger, weil man da nicht so schnell taube Zehen bekommt. Außerdem enden wir eigentlich immer im Biergarten => ergo: Licht auch im Sommer erforderlich.

So, und dann gibt es natürlich die (inkonsequente) Ausnahme: Irgendwie finden wir es ja doch toll, im dunkeln zu fahren  ; daher gibt es auch im Sommer vereinzelte Special-Events, meißt am Wochenende, da fahren wir entweder besonders spät los (Lagerfeuer, ...) oder besonders früh im dunkeln und dann in das Morgenrot hinen.

Ich persönlich hätte die Truppe im Sommer übrigens gerne in eine Rennradgruppe umfunktioniert. Bin da aber leider überstimmt worden. Schade. Damals hatten aber noch nicht alle ein Rennrad und so hätten wir einige Leutz ausschließen müssen. Wollten wir natürlich nicht. Spätestens wenn Jenne aus Malle zurück ist, kauft der sich bestimmt `n RR - dann haben wir alle eins, oder nicht? Das mit der Rennradgruppe sollte man jedenfalls nicht aus den Augen verlieren - ggf. als gesonderten Termin.

So long ..    Alles klaro?


----------



## jenne_freiburg (5. April 2006)

> Spätestens wenn Jenne aus Malle zurück ist, kauft der sich bestimmt `n RR - dann haben wir alle eins, oder nicht?


...hab eins ...


haben wir jetzt alle eins????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonstaVanKeks (6. April 2006)

ich nich :-(


----------



## BlueDiamond (6. April 2006)

Hi,
für wenig Geld gibt es einen Satz Laufräder, eine RR-Kassette und ein Satz Slicks. Evtl. noch nach unten geklappte Touren-Hörnchen in L-Form an den Lenker und schon fährst du mit dem MTB auf der Straße den meisten RR-Fahrern davon. Und hast noch eine Federung  
Super Konzept, viele tausend km bewährt.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Deleted 36013 (6. April 2006)

BlueDiamond schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> für wenig Geld gibt es einen Satz Laufräder, eine RR-Kassette und ein Satz Slicks. Evtl. noch nach unten geklappte Touren-Hörnchen in L-Form an den Lenker und schon fährst du mit dem MTB auf der Straße den meisten RR-Fahrern davon. Und hast noch eine Federung
> Super Konzept, viele tausend km bewährt.
> 
> ...



bekommt man in die meisten mtb-rahmen nicht sogar 28" laufräder mit slicks rein?
für disc-fahrer ist das ja absolut problemlos.

zum beispiel sowas:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mavic-Speedcity-...QcategoryZ81669QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
oder hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/28-LR-Satz-Shima...QcategoryZ77585QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Samiel (9. April 2006)

BlueDiamond schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> für wenig Geld gibt es einen Satz Laufräder, eine RR-Kassette und ein Satz Slicks. Evtl. noch nach unten geklappte Touren-Hörnchen in L-Form an den Lenker und schon fährst du mit dem MTB auf der Straße den meisten RR-Fahrern davon. Und hast noch eine Federung
> Super Konzept, viele tausend km bewährt.
> 
> ...



Tut's nicht !!!!
Biken und Rennradfahren sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Wenn ihr schon unbedingt auf der Straße rumeiern wollt, dann nur mit Slicks. Die nach unten geklappten Hörnchen sehen total behindert aus.  
Wer's trotzdem nicht lassen möchte, dem sei der Spott der Rennradfahrer sicher. Übrigens gibt's da noch den kleinen Unterschied mit den Übersetzungen....


----------



## Doc Holiday (4. Mai 2006)

_*NEU:*_​
*Wie schon am Mittwoch angekündigt wollen wir einen neuen Radsporttermin etablieren. *

*Also ab morgen:*
*




*

_*Rennrad*__*-Treff*_
*jeden Freitagabend*
*18:00 Uhr*
*am Schwabentor*

*CU ... Tom*


----------



## Doc Holiday (13. August 2006)

​Ab sofort geht es ohne Lampe (mittwochs, 19:30 Uhr, schwabentor ... usw siehe hier) beim Nachtbiken nicht mehr. Also bitte nicht mehr ohne kommen.

cu ...


----------



## marc (13. August 2006)

Samiel schrieb:
			
		

> Tut's nicht !!!!
> Biken und Rennradfahren sind zwei verschiedene Sachen. Wenn ihr schon unbedingt auf der Straße rumeiern wollt, dann nur mit Slicks. Die nach unten geklappten Hörnchen sehen total behindert aus.
> Wer's trotzdem nicht lassen möchte, dem sei der Spott der Rennradfahrer sicher. Übrigens gibt's da noch den kleinen Unterschied mit den Übersetzungen....



Da würd ich mich beim Karsten nicht so weit aus dem fenster lehnen, das geht ins Auge


----------



## Doc Holiday (13. August 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Da würd ich mich beim Karsten nicht so weit aus dem fenster lehnen, das geht ins Auge


 
... stimmt, es gibt da ja noch die eine oder andere Ausnahme, die zur Eröffnung des AlpenXs mal eben in einem Tag von Freiburg nach Innsbruck fährt ...
 
unglaublich aber wahr !!


----------



## yesterday_hero (24. August 2006)

nightride...klingt toll.... aber ich glaub, das ist für mein konditiönchen noch zu viel *lol*
ich bin ein kleines mädel und muß noch trainiren 
aber ich werde mich bestimmt irgendwann mal anschließen. 
was die lampe betrifft. ich hab ne tikka plus, ich fürchte die reicht nicht, oder wie ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holiday (24. August 2006)

yesterday_hero schrieb:
			
		

> nightride...klingt toll.... aber ich glaub, das ist für mein konditiönchen noch zu viel *lol*
> ich bin ein kleines mädel und muß noch trainiren
> aber ich werde mich bestimmt irgendwann mal anschließen.
> was die lampe betrifft. ich hab ne tikka plus, ich fürchte die reicht nicht, oder wie ist das?


 
Hi y-hero,
derzeit sind wir recht flott unterwegs, weil es in der Gruppe so gut passt. Wir passen unser Tempo aber an, wenn langsamere dabei sind. Schließlich sind wir keine Race-Knockout-Truppe, sondern eher eine gesellige Feierabendrunde. Do man sollte schon sportlich sein. Ein guter Gradmesser ist 1x Rosskopf und zurück in 1h, oder nur 500 Höhenmeter in 1h. Die meisten fahren auch Marathon Mitteldistanzen bei uns. 

Zur Beleuchtung: Minimum ist das Set Sigma Evo pro. Besser noch das Set SIgma Evo/Evo X pro ...

steht aber alles hier:



http://www.bikextra.de/mountainbike/schwarzwald-nachtbiken.htm

 

___


----------



## sequenziell (30. August 2006)

gibt es den freitags rr-treff noch ? wo fahrt ihr i.d.r. und was für zeiten? rr auch in der nacht?


----------



## Doc Holiday (30. August 2006)

Der Rennradtreff am Freitag existiert leider nicht mehr, hat sich bisher nicht dauerhaft etablieren können.


----------



## clausv (29. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem es jetzt doch massiv dunkler wird möchte ich (m,40) mal 'ne Anfrage starten, dazu "missbrauche" ich jetzt mal diesen Thread (sorry Doc Holiday).
Eigentlich würde ich mich ja gerne zum mittwöchlichen nightbiken gesellen, aber dafür reicht meine Kondition und Fahrtechnik nicht aus. Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich den Rosskopf ohne schieben rauf komme, oben brauch' ich aber dann fast ein Sauerstoffzelt.
Aber nachts alleine fahren macht auch keinen Spaß. 
*Daher:* Wer hat Lust auf eine regelmäßige, gemäßigte "Ich-fahr-mal-nicht-so-schnell-Nachtbikerunde" ohne "Kampfdownhill-ich-will-mir-den-Hals-brechen"  ? Termin und Treffpunkt wären mir eigentlich egal. Dauer so um 2 Stunden wäre OK.
Da wird's in Freiburg doch wohl noch andere Konditionsproblembehaftete wie mich geben...

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Up&Down (1. Oktober 2006)

na da missbrauche ich doch auch gleich!
da hier die standhaften biker f-burgs versammelt sind, mach ich als neu-freiburger hier mal ein bisschen werbung für eine viel zu wenig verwendete funktion unseres forums den

*spot- und tourguide*

u&d

ps: bin auch nightrider - aber da ich noch etwas außerhalb freiburgs wohne, ist der treffpunkt für mich ungünstig. wenn ich in die stadt gezogen bin, komm ich mal mit!

@clausv: wenn dir st. wilhelm recht ist, könn wir mal ne runde drehen. so 1-2 std mit 500-750 hm.


----------



## clausv (11. Oktober 2006)

clausv schrieb:


> Da wird's in Freiburg doch wohl noch andere Konditionsproblembehaftete wie mich geben...



...wohl doch nicht  

@u&d: Danke für das Angebot, aber St. Wilhelm ist dann doch ein bischen weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (15. Oktober 2006)

abend!  also ihr kennt euch doch sicher da aus!

reicht ne Sigma Evo X Pro auch mal für Singletrail fahren, oder muss ich unbedingt 500 Öcken für ein Ding ausgeben, was mir beim nächsten Sturz kaputt geht?
wohne auch in Freiburg und spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken herum im Winter auch später zu fahren.


----------



## drul (16. Oktober 2006)

@clausv:
das kannst Du auch einfacher haben ;-)

wie wär's denn mal mit ner Testrunde nach Feierabend, habe Bike und Lampe dabei.

z.B. Di oder Mi


----------



## xxx1 (18. Oktober 2006)

Wo fahren denn die N8biker denn heute hin? 

Gruß 

P.


----------



## Doc Holiday (8. November 2006)

Tach auch, 
war länger nicht mehr hier. Es hibt eigentlich nichts neues zu sagen. Deshalb nochmal ... Infos zu unseren Nightrides stehen hier:
http://www.bikextra.de/mountainbike/schwarzwald-nachtbiken.htm

Und wir fahren weiterhin immer mittwochs:


----------



## Redshred (14. November 2006)

*Hallo
 das ist wohl der beste grund morgen zu kommen *

""Im Süden scheint verbreitet die Sonne. Die
Höchsttemperaturen liegen verbreitet um 15 Grad. Am Oberrhein werden örtlich 18 Grad erreicht. Der Südwestwind weht im Süden meist schwach, im Bergland mäßig bis frisch. 
In der Nacht zum Donnerstag lockern die Wolken auf."" 

*also bis dann *


----------



## clausv (15. November 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
wie ist zur Zeit denn so das Niveau (nicht der Fahrer sondern der Strecke ); eher gemäßigt oder eher zügig?
Claus


----------



## Doc Holiday (15. November 2006)

unverändert: gemäßigt für den sportlich-ambitionierten Biker. Wer abends mal auf den Rossi fährt und 2-3x/Woche trainiert, hält mit. Außerdem passen wir uns den Bikern an ...

So`n paar Grundsätze stehen ja hier: http://www.bikextra.de/mountainbike/schwarzwald-nachtbiken.htm

*Nicht überlesen: Minimalanforderung ist SIGMA 5W-Mirage Evo* Funzzel. Lupine hat keiner (zumindest keiner dieses superhelle Flutlichtteil).


----------



## clausv (15. November 2006)

Doc Holiday schrieb:


> unverändert: gemäßigt für den sportlich-ambitionierten Biker.



OK, nun bin ich darüber informiert was "_gemäßigt sportlich_" bedeutet. Es scheint so, als ob ich da doch noch ein wenig zu gemäßigt bin  
Schade, aber ich werde daran arbeiten  und irgendwann zurück kehren.
Gruß
Claus


----------



## Doc Holiday (16. November 2006)

lass dich nicht entmutigen. das war auch etwas sehr fies am anfang. das ist längst nicht immer so !!


----------



## Doc Holiday (11. Dezember 2006)

*Wie schon in den letzten **beiden Jahren gibt`s zum Jahreswechsel wieder ein Nightride-Special;*
*dieses Jahr am 20.12.06.*
*An diesem Mittwoch ist eine Mitfahrt zum Nachtbiken ausnahmsweise nur nach **Voranmeldung möglich ...*

*Anmeldung:* mailto:[email protected]

 
2004:



2005:



2006:
... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (23. Dezember 2006)

Wann ist denn der nächste Nightride? hab grad meine Selbstbau Lampe fertig und hatte diesen Mittwoch keine Zeit :-((   
würde aber gerne mal mit. ich fahre ein Ghost ert 5700 (15 kg) und meine Bestzeit auf den Hügel liegt bei 25 min nach oben. ist das für eure Gruppen homogen, oder gibts da Probleme?


----------



## Doc Holiday (23. Dezember 2006)

ghostbiker5700 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn der nächste Nightride? hab grad meine Selbstbau Lampe fertig und hatte diesen Mittwoch keine Zeit :-((
> würde aber gerne mal mit. ich fahre ein Ghost ert 5700 (15 kg) und meine Bestzeit auf den Hügel liegt bei 25 min nach oben. ist das für eure Gruppen homogen, oder gibts da Probleme?


 
Wir fahren immer mittwochs. Einfach mal mitkommen und versuchen. Vielleicht mal einen kleinen Test mit der Selbstbaulampe. Die meisten hatten beim ersten Ride Wackelkontakte oder Akkuprobs oder so ...

Cu ... aber erst mal frohe Festtage jetze


----------



## Doc Holiday (7. März 2007)

*Da wir uns eh an jedem Wochenende verabreden, gibt es nun - wie schon länger angekündigt - einen neuen Mountainbike-Treff:
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]

 

​​ 
NEU ab 18. März 2007​ 
immer sonntags
10:00 Uhr
Mountainbike-Treff am Schwabentor​ 

Wie immer eine sportlich-genüssliche Runde von 3 - 6 Stunden Dauer. In der Regel mit Einkehr/Picknick. Mit Rücksichtnahme auf die Langsameren. 
Da spätestens im Frühjahr die Teilnehmerzahl recht groß sein wird, ist eine Aufteilung in unterschiedlich starke Gruppen evtl. sinnvoll.
Ansonsten sind alle willkommen: Alte, Neue, Wiedereinsteiger, Wieder-Wiedereinsteiger, "Meinefreundinwillsauchmalversuchen"-Typen, Kinderanhänger (bezieht sich auf mich selbst), ...
Da immer die Frage aufkommt, wie gut man konditionell sein sollte: Feierabendrunde auf Rosskopf in ca. 1 Stunde => dann passt`s.
Auf gutes Gelingen, 
Thomas​ 
>>> N8biken mittwochs läuft wie immer weiter -is ja klar
http://www.bikextra.de/mountainbike/schwarzwald-nachtbiken.htm​[/FONT]*


----------



## Up&Down (24. März 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich auch NacKtbiken in Freiburg?


----------



## Doc Holiday (24. März 2007)

Klar  :







weitere siehe hier:
http://images.google.de/images?gbv=...resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=nude+biking&spell=1


----------



## Doc Holiday (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

Traditionen sind wertvoll und sollten beibehalten werden. 
Daher findet auch in diesem Jahr - etwas bescheidener - unser Advents-Event der Nachtbiker statt. 

Wann:
Mittwoch, 19.12. wie immer in voller Kampfausrüstung am Schwabentor (Freiburg) um 19:30 Uhr

Wie:
Wir fahren eine kleine Mini-Runde mit weihnachtlichem Abschluss.
Konditionell gibt es dieses Mal wieder absolut keine Anforderungen, 
so dass sich auch der/die sonst Unentschlossene mal wieder trauen kann.
Jeder kommt gut mit! Wir biken mit Licht so 1 Stunde. Warme Sachen anziehen!

Ich hoffe auf viele nette Leute ...

CU, Tom


p.s.: Bild aus letztem Jahr >> http://www.bikextra.de/pic2006/1220-5.jpg


----------



## [email protected]!t (16. Dezember 2007)

was ist unter minirunde zu verstehen ?

rosskopf ?


----------



## Doc Holiday (18. Dezember 2007)

weniger


----------



## *kona rider* (31. Dezember 2007)

wer hat lust in 2 wochen am samstag,auf ein bisschen night freeriden aufm rosskopf ? mit gemütlichem hoch schieben oder fahren je nachdem wer mit kommt...meldet euch per pn icq oder hier im thema

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc Holiday (2. Januar 2008)

... heute (Mittwoch) ist es wieder so weit:
Schwabentor, 19:30 Uhr.

Gemütlich-sportliche Feierabendrunde durch die eisig-dunkle Schwarzwaldnacht. 

Minimale Lichtanforderung: Sigma Evo oder Mirage. Neuerdings noch besser als Basisbeleuchtung: Karma pro Black Edition mit Li-Akku von Sigma (ca. 100 ).


----------



## *kona rider* (2. Januar 2008)

da nimmst 4 cateyes und machst dir die an lenker =D ist genau so geil und hat mehr rallye optik


----------



## Stinky-Maddin (2. Januar 2008)

Hi wollte mal anfragen ob ihr am nächsten Mitwoch auch Nachtbiken macht( dann komm ich mit meim XC Rädl) komm nämlich aus Heidelberg und bin aber nächste Woche in Freiburg. Aber die ganze Woche alleine biken ist auch sch... wenn mann sich net auskennt


----------



## Doc Holiday (2. Januar 2008)

Stinky-Maddin schrieb:


> Hi wollte mal anfragen ob ihr am nächsten Mitwoch auch Nachtbiken macht( dann komm ich mit meim XC Rädl) komm nämlich aus Heidelberg und bin aber nächste Woche in Freiburg. Aber die ganze Woche alleine biken ist auch sch... wenn mann sich net auskennt


 
Jawoll, nächsten Mittwoch auch, und dann den nächsten wieder ... ist wie ein Fluch ...


----------



## Schanuppi (8. Januar 2008)

salut,

frohes neues jahr...
klasse sache das mit dem mittwochs fahren...
würde gerne mitkommen, leider ist mein problem, dass ich koditionell ziemlich schwach bin...zumindest beim hochfahren... 
und nun schon einige wochen auch nicht mehr gefahren bin.
hab zwar gelesen , dass ihr auf langsamere (bergauf) wartet, aber wie ist denn so der durchschnitt bei euch? alles nur marathon-racer? 
bergab und technisch, würde ich mich als befriedigend-gut einschätzen.. 

wie gesagt, wäre gern dabei.

grüße
gregor


----------



## Doc Holiday (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Gregor,

an Deiner Stelle würde ich einfach mal vorbeikommen und mitfahren.
Zur Orientierung: in 45-60 min vom Schwabentor zum Rosskopfturm reicht.

Racer-Mentalität haben wir nicht, wir quatschen ziemlich viel (deswegen sehen wir so wenig Rehe), alle bei uns arbeiten fleißig, insofern lassen wir es abends ruhig angehen ... wenngleich es eine echte Sportveranstaltung ist ... womit Du genauso schlau bist wie zu Beginn.

Also: einfach mal ausprobieren. 

Zur Technik: Wir fahren eher langsam Trails bergauf und Forstwege abwärts > also anders als am Tag - aus Sicherheitsgründen (konstante Ausnahmen bestätigen hier die Regel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schanuppi (10. Januar 2008)

salut,

wollte mich nochmals bedanken für gestern und fürs warten...hat trotz aller anstrengung viel spass gemacht obwohl der muskelkater(welchen ihr bestimmt nicht habt) auch schon präsent ist...

wie gesagt, war sehr angenehm und von daher möchte ich mich jetzt regelmäßig auf tour begeben.

schönes wochenende im vorraus und nochmals ein riesen dankeschön für die "erleuchtung" 

grüße
gregor


----------



## soprano (14. Januar 2008)

...wenn meine powerled endlich mal da ist würd ich auch mal gerne mitfahren


----------



## Doc Holiday (14. Januar 2008)

soprano schrieb:


> ...wenn meine powerled endlich mal da ist würd ich auch mal gerne mitfahren


Tipp: Helmhalterung gleich mitbestellen, da ist dann auch ein Verl.kabel dabei. CU ...


----------



## soprano (14. Januar 2008)

Doc Holiday schrieb:


> Tipp: Helmhalterung gleich mitbestellen, da ist dann auch ein Verl.kabel dabei. CU ...




jo mach ich - ich hoffe das wird noch was in diesem jahr....


----------



## Doc Holiday (14. Januar 2008)

... ich habe - sozusagen - als Basislampe - inzwischen eine Sigma Karma am Lenker. Sehr schÃ¶n! Die reicht schon fast. Klein, fein, auch fÃ¼rs RR oder die Stadt, selbst beim AlpenX kann man sie in den Rucksack packen.

Ggf. beim Nightride dann noch einen Superbrenner auf die MÃ¼tze - je nach Finanzlage (PowerLED 150â¬, Betty850â¬, oder ganz fein auch Hope Epic300â¬) - und ab geht`s ...


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (14. Januar 2008)

ich fahr immer noch meine selbstgebastelte Lampe. Das sind 2 halogenleuchten mit jeweils 25 watt, die aber durch eine spezielle Verarbeitung die Leistung von 35 watt leuchten bringen. Leider muss ich halt einen Bleiakku mit mir rumschleppen, da ich kein geld für Litium hab, das geht aber auch und sowas sollte als Trainingseffekt gesehen werden. Ist auf jeden fall ne gute alternative, für leute, die nich so oft nightbiken und nich so viel geld ausgeben wollen.

viel spass euch noch!


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. April 2008)

hallo gemeinde, ich weile nächste woche wg. seminarbesuch in freiburg. kann mir jemand eine mitfahrgelegenheit für den einen oder anderen nightride anbieten? ich kann mich dunkel an diesen trimm-dich-pfad erinnern der recht trailig verlief und auf dem abends sicherlich nicht mehr soviel fussvolk unterwegs sein sollte. 
bitte kein xc-fit****ing! lieber enduro/freeride.

danke für die aufmerksamkeit, d.


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (3. April 2008)

Leider keine zeit grad im Abi, aber nur so als Tipp:
Es gibt jetzt vom Rosskopf nen legalen trail runter und der ist auch bei nacht übelst lustig! Ist komplett ausgebaut mit Steilkurven etc. nur halt leider keine Sprünge, aber hier ne große Wurzel, da ein flacher stein und hier mal ne Kante^^ 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288447&page=29
kannste mal gucken wo der genau runter fährt und frag vlt. einfach mal dort, ob jemand Lust hätte mit dir mitzukommen, weil den nachts alleine zum ersten mal fahren? lieber nich.

greets!


----------



## dschugaschwili (4. April 2008)

danke für den hinweis. den weg vom rosskopf zur jugendherberge hatte ich schon gefunden, doch nachts alleine brauch ich nicht, obgleich es von der hanglage her überall netzempfang für nen notruf hätte.
ja,und nach dem jemand such ich hier.
der mittwochsnightridetreff am schwabentor scheint auch nicht mehr stattzufinden...
vielleicht erbarmt sich ja doch ein freiburger local. ich bin gespannt.


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. April 2008)

leider bisher keine meldungen.
da wird mein rad wohl zuhause bleiben müssen. ich glaubte eigentlich die freiburger seien auf grund der tollen lage der stadt zumeist bikebesessene und davon wenigstens einige auch abends unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (6. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> leider bisher keine meldungen.
> da wird mein rad wohl zuhause bleiben müssen. ich glaubte eigentlich die freiburger seien auf grund der tollen lage der stadt zumeist bikebesessene und davon wenigstens einige auch abends unterwegs...



Hi dschugaschwili,

schau doch mal ob über die http://www.bikextra.de/index.htm Kontakt zu Doc Holiday auftun kannst, ist der Initiator der Nightriderunde
Gruß nobs


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> der mittwochsnightridetreff am schwabentor scheint auch nicht mehr stattzufinden...
> .


diese information stammt von einem onkel doktor!


----------



## elrond (30. Oktober 2008)

Die Zeit ist wieder umgestellt, es ist kalt und dunkel, da wollte ich mal anfragen ob der Treff inzwischen wieder zusammenkommt oder ob vielleicht Interesse besteht die alte Tradition neu aufleben zu lassen?


----------



## BiNkZ (1. November 2008)

Hallo!

ALso je nachdem wie ich arbeiten muss, wäre ich dabei 

Bin aber nicht soooo Fahrtechnik versiert... also hardcore touren wärn nix für mich.

Gruss Hannes


----------



## elrond (3. November 2008)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ALso je nachdem wie ich arbeiten muss, wäre ich dabei
> 
> ...



Hi Hannes,
nicht soooooo Fahrtechnik versiert ist super - bin ich nämlich auch nicht!  Leider hat mich ne Erkältung ziemlich übel erwischt, d.h. diese Woche wird's leider schon mal nichts. 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## simon82 (4. November 2008)

Ich wäre auch dabei!

Sollte mir aber noch ne gescheite Lampe zulegen.

Hat jemand ein Tip?


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. November 2008)

lupine 

wäre auch dabei,
allerings lieber recht kurze touren ~ 1h


----------



## BiNkZ (5. November 2008)

Ich rate auch mal dezent zu lupine 

da machste nix falsch. bist aber auch ein gutes stück ärmer.

bin nur noch diesen monat in freiburg, aber würd mich freuen wenns mal klappt!

arbeite nur leider völlig unregelmäßig...

an welchen tagen könnt ihr denn normalerweise?? dann check ich auch mal meinen dienstplan...

gute besserung elrond!

gruss hannes


----------



## elrond (5. November 2008)

Zu allererst: Danke für die Genesungswünsche, leider machen die Nebenhöhlen noch immer Ärger => die Trainingspause wird fortgesetzt... Ist allerdings seit einem Jahr auch die erste Pause und so auch nicht ganz unwillkommen   - aber nächste Woche wird wieder angegriffen. 
Aber eine Frage brennt mir noch unter den Nägeln: Seit dem letzten Nightride mit dem guten Doc ist nichtmal ein Jahr vergangen und keiner der alten Kämpfer meldet sich zu Wort? Was war/ist da los? Alle am Babysitten? 
Zum Thema: Wie wär's mit nächstem Mi. um 18:00 Uhr am Schwabentor, viel später muß nicht sein, mir war die 19:30Uhr Startzeit früher eigentlich immer zu spät und so war ich vor 2-3 Jahren auch nur einmal dabei... Fahrzeit würden mir schon mindestens 1,5h eher 2h vorschweben, sonst lohnt sich die Umzieherei einfach nicht... @ Simon: Vielleicht kann ich dir Leihweise ne Sigma Halogenfunzel oder Lupine Nightmare besorgen....
c.u. in the dirt
Elrond


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (5. November 2008)

Nächste woche mittwoch 1800uhr würd eigentlich passen!

ich schreib dir am wochenende oder so nochmal ne PM.

bis danne


----------



## simon82 (6. November 2008)

hört sich doch gut an!
@Elrond: eine geborgte Lampe wäre ne super Sache! dann kann man das ganze mal ausprobieren, wenns spass macht und sich ne truppe findet die öfters (oder wöchentlich  geht, leg ich mir eine zu.
morgen gehts erst mal hart ans gas...


----------



## BiNkZ (10. November 2008)

Hallo!!

Wollte mal nachhaken, wie's bei euch nun aussieht wegen Mittwoch?

Wetterbericht sieht nicht soo schlecht aus.. also eher kein Regen.

18:00 Uhr Schwabentor? Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## elrond (11. November 2008)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Wollte mal nachhaken, wie's bei euch nun aussieht wegen Mittwoch?
> 
> ...




Also bei mir geht es auch klar!  Bin am Mittwoch um 18 Uhr am Schwabentor und hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.


----------



## simon82 (11. November 2008)

Bei mir ebenso! Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr am Schwabentor geht klar.

Bis morgen!


----------



## BiNkZ (11. November 2008)

Okay dann sieht man sich morgen abend!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (12. November 2008)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Okay dann sieht man sich morgen abend!!!



War ne nette Tour heute, trotz einiger technischer Probleme an Simons und meiner Lampe und nochmals recht herzlichen Dank für die perfekte Ausleuchtung der Wege mit der Lupine Betty - das Ding ist der Wahnsinn, da reicht für 3 Mann eine Lampe! 
Das ganze schreit jedenfalls nach regelmäßigen Wiederholungen und so bestelle ich morgen gleichmals einen neuen Akku...


----------



## BiNkZ (12. November 2008)

Hehe, ja war ne schoene Tour!

Hätten alle Lämpchen mitgespielt wären auch paar mehr Trails drin gewesen =]

aber hat ja trotzdem gerockt, ebenso die turmbesteigung aufm rossi.

Bin danach noch allein paar Trailpassagen runter...

Ich hab meine Betty auch lieb ;>

Würd gern nochmal mit euch fahren, mal schaun obs noch mal hinhaut...

VIel Spass in der dom.Rep.!!!!

Grüße aus der JuHe
Hannes


----------



## elrond (12. November 2008)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Hehe, ja war ne schoene Tour!
> 
> Hätten alle Lämpchen mitgespielt wären auch paar mehr Trails drin gewesen =]
> 
> ...



Du wirst es nicht glauben, die verdammte Nightmare leuchtet hier schon seit über 1,5h auf der hellsten Stufe - würde mich wirklich interessieren warum am Anfang der Tour das rote Lämpchen anging...
Viel Spaß bei der Nachtschicht - ich geh jetzt ins Bett...
Edith sagt, gerade ist sie aus gegangen der Akku hält also noch volle 2,5h - wenigstens etwas...


----------



## BiNkZ (12. November 2008)

Mir kam die Nightmare früher aber irgendwie glaub echt heller vor...

Vielleicht ist der Modus von Power auf Normal oder so umgestellt..

also das hellste stufe statt 25W nur noch 17W sind oder sowas...

weil ein 5-6 Jahre alter Ni-MH Akku und dann 2,5h auf 25W ?

würd das spasseshalber mal umprogrammieren auf "Power" und schaun ob sich was verändert...

http://lupine.de/content/de/manuals//2007/PCS V3.3 Schema.pdf

Hier steht wie!

Eventuell ist es auch ein älteres PCS und deswegen vllt ein anderes Programmierschema...

2003/2004: http://lupine.de/content/de/manuals//2003/PCS V3.1 Schema.pdf

Wenns nicht klappt, schau mal auf lupine.de unter anleitungen...

vielleicht, vielleicht...


----------



## simon82 (13. November 2008)

War echt ne gute Tour gestern! 

War zwar schade, dass bei meinem ersten night-ride gleich die Lampe nicht richtig funktionierte, aber es war trotzdem extrem spassig und schreit nach Wiederholung!
Danke nochmal an Hannes, für die komplette Wald-Ausleuchtung mit der Betty  
Jetzt muss nur noch ne gescheite Lampe her.
Hab ja eigentlich mit der Sigma Power LED Black pro geliebäugelt, bin aber nicht sicher ob die was taugt...
Die Lupine Tesla 4 kann da sicher mehr! kostet halt auch das 3-fache...

Gruß,
simon


----------



## BiNkZ (13. November 2008)

Kauf dir lieber gleich was richtiges!

Hält ja auch ewig, sofern du nicht voll drauf knallst...

Für Lupine spricht Verarbeitungsqualität, Ausleuchtung, die geniale (Helm)halterung, der Super Akku. 
Der Kundenservice (sofern man ihn mal braucht) ist auch klasse, als meine Nightmare den Wackelkontakt hatte, haben sie's kostenlos repariert und mir noch nen neuen brenner dazu geschenkt .. Okay kann man bei den preisen auch fast schon erwarten.

und macht definitiv mehr spass als mit ner 0815 leuchte zu funzeln.


----------



## saltn (18. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

meine Lupine braucht Auslauf. Wie siehts diese Woche Mo-Mi mit einem Nightride aus?
Bin für alle Schandtaten zu haben.

Saltn


----------



## FlyingWings (23. Oktober 2009)

Hätt auch interesse an einem 2009er Biketreff für die Nacht. Wenn's noch nen paar Leute werden, bin ich gern mal dabei - Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich nur ab und zu in Freiburg bin und somit nicht zum Kern der Gruppe zählen können werde. 

Ansonsten bin ich aber gerne bei 2-3Std Touren mit dabei... Gerne also auch nen bisschen weiter als nur bis zum Rosskopf.


----------



## Red Hawkeye (5. November 2009)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einer regelmäßigen 2-3 stündigen Ausfahrt. Nur weil es dunkel und 'ein bisschen' kälter ist, muss man ja nicht gleich mit dem Bike aufhören


----------



## Chris_Tox (9. November 2009)

Hi !




> meine Lupine braucht Auslauf. Wie siehts diese Woche Mo-Mi mit einem Nightride aus?





Wäre diese Woche auch bei nem nightride dabei 
Meine P7 Funzel wartet geladen im Regal, nur der Schweinehund is bei dem Sauwetter noch zu dominant  

Komme aus Stegen, würde aber auch gerne nach Feriburg kommen...

Also, wer wäre mal dabei diese Woche  ?

Grüße,

Christof !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Hawkeye (10. November 2009)

Bei mir geht leider nur Donnerstag oder Freitag diese Woche ab ca. 18:30. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Chris_Tox (11. November 2009)

Hi !

Ich könnte morgen so um 18:30 dabei sein !
Wo könnte man sich treffen ?
Ich komme aus Richtung Kirchzarten.


Grüße !


----------



## Red Hawkeye (12. November 2009)

Moin - wenn wir Richtung Bromberg/Kybfelsen fahren, schlage ich Wiehre Bahnhof vor. Richtung Rossi ist wohl das Schwabentor besser. Gruß, RH


----------



## Chris_Tox (12. November 2009)

Hi !

Kybfeles von Wiehre Bhf wäre OK, 
je nachdem wie das Sauwetter sich heute noch entwickelt geb ich hier später nochmal bescheid, ob ich dabei bin.

Grüße !


----------



## Red Hawkeye (12. November 2009)

Hi  - 'Kachelmann' sagt geringer Niederschlag (0,8 mm) ab 19 Uhr. Das wäre für mich noch ok. Ich schaue nochmal gegen 18 Uhr auf die Site. Gruß, RH


----------



## Chris_Tox (12. November 2009)

Hi !

Wetter scheint stabil zu bleiben. 
Ich bin um 19:00 am Bhf Wiehre !

@Res Hawk: Ich schreibe Dir noch kurz per PN meine Handynr.

Bis dann !


----------



## Red Hawkeye (23. November 2009)

N'Abend - jemand Lust auf Nightride diese Woche?


----------



## F.I.N. (24. November 2009)

Hallo nachtfahrer  

waren an Halloween nachts die Borderline heizen.

einfach nur genial und ein schönes erlebnis. also für BORDERLINE wäre ich die Woche oder nächste auch dabei.

nur habe ich nicht so lust auf dieses forstwege fahren, das ist dann meines erachtens ungefähr so aufregend wie zähneputzen 


sagt bescheid, bin dabei


----------



## Chris_Tox (24. November 2009)

Hi !

Hätte mal ganz spontan an heute 19:30 an der Jugendherberge (BORDERLINE-Ende) gedacht !

Noch jemand dabei ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Hawkeye (24. November 2009)

Ich wäre prinzipiell auch dabei, nur heute geht's nicht. Wie wär's mit Morgen?


----------



## Redshred (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen 
am Freitag  8. Oktober gibts einen Nightride

19 Uhr am Schwabentor

Nachtour rund um den Rosskopf

Strecken:
Rosskopf,Streckereck,Wildtalereck,Gundelfingen


Ihr solltet schon ein wenig Erfahrung mit Nachttouren haben und ein wirklich gescheites Licht mitbringen!!!!


Gruss Redshred

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10918

Treffpunkt:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=47.992792,7.854119&num=1&t=h&sll=51.151786,10.415039&sspn=7.307413,14.941406&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=47.992805,7.854111&spn=0.000329,0.000871&z=21



Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko!


----------



## Chris_Tox (6. Oktober 2010)

Bin warscheinlich auch wieder mal dabei


----------



## headshok (11. Oktober 2010)

Servus Redshred,

Dein Freitag-Termin hat leider für mich nicht gepasst.
Jemand am Mittwoch Lust und Zeit?
Schwabentor 19.00Uhr


----------



## Redshred (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Headshock
ist für mich Terminlich eher knapp ,bin ab Do morgen 4 Tage Biken
aber wenn du willst können wir ja einen Rundruf machen

nächste geplante Nachttour am 20. Oktober wen das Wetter mitmacht

und wenn ich komm dann mit meiner Headshock 

Redshred



.


----------



## Redshred (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen

am Donnerstag 21.Oktober gibt es wieder eine Nachttour




Treffpunkt:  19 Uhr Schwabentor

Strecke:      Sternwald,Franzosenschanze,Sägemännleweg,Rehaghütte,Sternwaldeck

Fahrzeit:     2 Stunden




Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfähiges Mountainbike (XC Hardtail - Allmountain) und ein Helm!
!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!


Es wird ein normales Tempo gefahren und nicht geheizt

Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko! 


Gruss Redshred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (27. Oktober 2010)

*In der Gruppe Leuchten*


Schwabentor   19.30 Uhr

Freitag  29.10.2010

diesmal breitere Wege

im Sternwald

2 Stunden plus X

mit Einkehr unterwegs in St.Valentin zu einem Bierchen



Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfähiges Mountainbike (XC Hardtail - Allmountain) und ein Helm!
!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!


Es wird ein normales Tempo gefahren und nicht geheizt

Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko!


100% Halloween frei

Gruss Redshred


----------



## Redshred (6. November 2010)

*Bild vom letzten mal
die nächste Tour kommt!!!!*







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## herrenfahrer (9. November 2010)

Hmm.... gibt es noch ein paar schöne Night-Trail-Bilder
Mal sehn, ob ich es auch mal schaffe, dabei zu sein.

Grüßle Dirk


----------



## *kona rider* (11. November 2010)

Boa ich bin kurz davor mir nen cc bike zu kaufen.

cc oder rennrad ich bin so unentschlossen


----------



## Redshred (24. November 2010)

Rosskopf Glühen

Nachtfahrt auf den Rosskopf

Freitag 26.11.2010

18.30 Uhr Schwabentor

Bike Tour auf den Rosskopf mit anschließendem  Besuch des Weihnachtsmarktes zu einem Gläschen Glühwein






[/URL][/IMG]


Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfähiges Mountainbike (XC Hardtail - Allmountain) und ein Helm!
!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!


Es wird ein normales Tempo gefahren und nicht geheizt

Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko!


----------



## marzocchi90 (31. Dezember 2010)

hey jungs!
komme aus koblenz und spiele mit dem gedanken, die uni zu wechseln (nach freiburg). habt ihr fotos von euch auf den trails?  würd mich ma brennend interessieren, wie da so die mountainbikeangebote sind.
liebe grüße johannes


----------



## Redshred (17. Januar 2011)

Mountainbike Vollmond Tour

am Mittwoch 19.1.2011

Schwabentor  18 Uhr


Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfähiges Mountainbike (XC Hardtail - Allmountain) und ein Helm!
!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!


Es wird ein normales Tempo gefahren und nicht geheizt

Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko!


----------



## Endless (2. Februar 2011)

hey jungs,

wie siehts denn aus, hätte jemand lust auf ne Nachttour demnächst wieder?
Wäre gerne mal dabei... Bin allerdings noch net wirklich fit, d.h. das Tempo von mir ist sehr gemäßigt 

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Redshred (1. September 2011)

Hallo 

trails unsicher machen und das bei Nacht  

Morgen Freitag 2.9.

19 Uhr Schwabentor

Strecke nach absprache


----------



## Mac-Metal (2. September 2011)

nix für ungut, jungs... aber wieso trifft man sich zum nachtbiken bei helligkeit?

ihr werdet ja wohl kaum 4h unterwegs sein! oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (2. September 2011)

Schwarzwald und da ist es Schwarz im Wald



> ihr werdet ja wohl kaum 4h unterwegs sein! oder doch?


ja natürlich  und immer S4


----------



## Mac-Metal (3. September 2011)

ja dann...! 

Lass uns das mal kommenden Mittwoch 18Uhr am Schwabentor ausdiskutieren. Werde da sein.

Aber Moment... Wird das dann nich n bisschen knapp mit der Dunkelheit!? heieiei


----------



## Red Hawkeye (12. September 2011)

Hallo - wer hat denn Lust auf einen Nightride diese Woche?


----------



## Redshred (12. September 2011)

ich frag am Mittwoch beim Biketreff mal in die Runde  wer mit will
so Freitag 19 Uhr als vorschlag


----------



## h4wk (14. September 2011)

Freitag klappt bei mir leider schon wiede nicht. Generell wäre ich aber dabei. 

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## Redshred (14. September 2011)

Nachttour 

Schwabentor 19.oo Uhr

Freitag 16.09.2010

Nachtour rund um den Rosskopf

Strecke:
Rosskopf,Streckereck,Wildtalereck,Gundelfingen

2-3 Stunden

Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfähiges Mountainbike (XC Hardtail - Allmountain) und ein Helm!
!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!!!!LICHT!!!


Es wird ein normales Tempo gefahren und nicht geheizt

Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko!

Nächster Nightride:
Mittwoch 28.9


Treffpunkt:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=47.992...47.992805,7.854111&spn=0.000329,0.000871&z=21


----------



## link789 (27. September 2011)

Hi,
ich würd gern mitkommen am 28.9. beim nightride (sofern er noch stattfinden soll?)
bleibts beim treffpunkt schwabentor 19:00?

(Helm und licht und fahrrad vorhanden)


----------



## Redshred (27. September 2011)

Hallo 

der Termin ist mal auf den 12.10  verschoben

aus besonderem Anlass 



Bild von der Tour am 16.9.    4 Bikes  5 Biker/innen






[/url][/IMG]

@ link 789  Du hast eine Mail



> ihr werdet ja wohl kaum 4h unterwegs sein! oder doch?


letzten Mittwoch 18 Uhr treff  ende der Tour 23 Uhr


----------



## link789 (28. September 2011)

ah ok schade 

danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.Zoller (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo : ))

ich bin nächste Woche vom Di bis Mo zum biken in Freiburg : ) und werde in der nähe vom City-Flugplatz bikeurlaub machen : )
Und würde gerne zu einem Nightride mitkommen : )) 
Natürlich wäre es nett wenn mich jemand auch noch auf andere touren mitnimmt ; ) da ich bisher noch keinen habe der mich guidet : (

lg  
Felix (17)


----------



## Redshred (7. Oktober 2011)

kommenden Mittwoch schreib ich noch rein 19 Uhr
und am wochenende ne tour wird wohl auch drin sein

(äm,,, ja wir habens verstanden nach 3 mails ,  wenn du tipps brauchst PM  und wenn wir biken gehen nehmen wir dich mit)


----------



## F.Zoller (7. Oktober 2011)

danke  ja sicher ist sicher ; )
treffpunkt ist immer der gleiche ? 

lg Felix


----------



## Redshred (7. Oktober 2011)

Yepp

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12278

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=47.992...47.992805,7.854111&spn=0.000329,0.000871&z=21

Du hast ne PM


----------



## Redshred (10. Oktober 2011)

[size=+7]Mondfahrt[/size]
[size=+3]Nightride[/size]


am Mittwoch 12.Oktober

19 Uhr Schwabentor

Dauer 2 Stunden, Zum Kypfelsen

Wetter soll ja gut werden , bitte viel Licht mitbringen, wir fahren Singletrails!!!!!
mindestens :Supernova,Lupine,Xion,Magicshine usw
alles auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## F.Zoller (19. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den schönen night ride am mi : ) gibts denn schon bilder online?

wegen fr ich war dann am vormittag noch mit meinem vorderrad beschäftigt : D weil den fahrradläden in freiburg gehts zu gut, übers wochende wollten die das machen

aber wenn ich wieder in freiburg bin meld ich mich bei euch und fritz : )
@fritz die routen die du mir empfohlen hast warn echt schön und leicht zu finden : ) die landschaft war episch im abendlicht 

lg
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (19. Oktober 2011)

> aber wenn ich wieder in freiburg bin meld ich mich bei euch


mach das


> @fritz die routen die du mir empfohlen hast warn echt schön und leicht zu finden


bin sie selbst am Samstag gefahren



Next Ride:   4.11.  Kandelhöhenweg Stegen
              Termin  verschoben auf Dezember  Rosskopfglühen Nightride mit Besuch des Freiburger Weihnachtsmarktes


----------



## onlyforchicks (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Redshred,

mann mann, ich würd auch gern in Freiburg wohnen. 
Das sieht nach ner Menge Spass aus, was Ihr da so treibt.

Gruss aus den saarländischen Wäldern


----------



## Redshred (3. November 2011)

Biketour durch die Nacht

Freitag 4.11.2011

18 Uhr  am Schwabentor

Strecke nach Absprache Richtung Rosskopf   so 2 Stunden 

bitte* viel Licht *mitbringen, 
mindestens :Supernova,Lupine,Xion,Magicshine usw
keine Outdoor Stirnlampen oder Discounter Leuchten


Es besteht abolute Helmpflicht!!!

Achtung !
Jeder fährt auf eigene Gefahr, das heißt, es bestehen keine Ansprüche für Schäden, die aus Fahrfehlern oder Materialfehlern entstehen.


----------



## simon82 (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo ihr Freiburger,

ist demnächst mal wieder ein Nightride geplant?

Gruß Simon


----------



## h4wk (17. Januar 2012)

Da ich an Mittwoch mein Rad wieder hab, wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Brush_Less (17. Januar 2012)

Komme gerade zurück von meiner ersten Nightride Tour in diesem Jahr hoch zum Rosskopf und wieder zurück.
War echt super Wetter - trocken und auch nicht kälter als 0° 

Gruß


----------



## simon82 (17. Januar 2012)

Komme auch gerade von nem kleinen Nightride am Kaiserstuhl zurück.
Bezüglich der Wetterbedingungen kann ich Brush_Less nur zustimmen: kalt (-2 Grad), trocken, klar -> Perfekt!
Der Boden war schön gefroren, so wurde das Bike auch nicht dreckig


----------



## Brush_Less (18. Januar 2012)

heute soll das Wetter auch nochmal ziemlich gut werden -
ab morgen gibt es dann ja wieder "Schnee"-Regen.

Ich wäre beim heutigen Nightride auch dabei.
Würd mich freuen wenn das spontan klappen würde!

Wir müssten nur nochmal kurz genau die Uhrzeit / Ort festlegen.
Schwabentor um 18 Uhr?


----------



## simon82 (18. Januar 2012)

Heute abend kann ich leider nicht... 

Aber ich kann allen nur empfehlen heute nochmal ein nightride zu tätigen! Da, wie schon gesagt, die Bedingungen auch heute einfach perfekt sind!
Warm anziehen!

Wünsche euch/dir viel Spass!

Vielleicht das nächste mal!


----------



## Brush_Less (18. Januar 2012)

Ok schade - dann das nächste mal 

Ich raffe mich jetzt langsam mal auf und werde um 18:00 am Schwabentor sein.
*falls jemand noch spontan mitkommen will*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (19. Januar 2012)

Genau dann, wenn ich mein Rad wieder hab, wird das Wetter schlecht... :/


----------



## terraesp (19. Januar 2012)

h4wk schrieb:


> Genau dann, wenn ich mein Rad wieder hab, wird das Wetter schlecht... :/



Heute 10°C  Schlechtes Wetter?
Regenjacke?


----------



## h4wk (19. Januar 2012)

Rad gibts erst morgen wieder und Zeit zum biken ist dann erst am Samstag...


----------



## Brush_Less (23. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf einen entspannten Night-Ride?
Soll auch nicht regnen 

*war ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht -
überall noch die Reste von den Forstarbeiten auf den Trails
und ziemlich heftige Spurrillen auf den Waldautobahnen... *


----------



## F.Zoller (28. März 2012)

Hey )
ich bin nächte und übernächste Woche wieder in Freiburg 
Also wenn jemand Zeit und lust hat mich auf eine Tour mitzunehmen, wäre ich nicht abgeneigt 

lg
Felix


----------



## Redshred (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo 
wenn jemand eine Runde drehen will bitte melden
wir treffen uns morgen zum dritten mal diesen Winter 
wegen Schneebruch geht es durchs Hexental




bis dann bei MAX Lumen


----------



## Endless (4. November 2012)

Wann geht ihr das nächste Mal?


----------



## Redshred (4. November 2012)

Wird fahren wieder am 14.11   wenn das Wetter mitmacht


----------



## Redshred (12. November 2012)

In der Gruppe Leuchten

Nachttour mit MTB

Treffen:  Mittwoch  14.11.2012      18.15 Uhr  Schwabentor

Strecke:Sternwald,Sägemännleweg,Rehagsattel    2,5 Stunden


Mitzubringen sind ein voll funktionsfähiges Mountainbike (XC Hardtail - Allmountain) und ein Helm!

Wetter soll ja gut werden , bitte viel Licht mitbringen, wir fahren Singletrails!!!!!
mindestens :Supernova,Lupine,Xion,Magicshine usw


Es wird ein normales Tempo gefahren und nicht geheizt

Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brush_Less (14. November 2012)

War ein super Nightride heute mit ganz vielen Single-Trails!
Danke für die Tour


----------



## Redshred (10. Dezember 2012)

@Brush_Less   * danke* 

Am Mittwoch fahren wir wieder,*so schön im Schnee* Ziel wird der Rosskopf sein 
es soll kalt werden, es sollte also auf den Schnee bedeckten Singletrails
 kein Problem sein hoch zu kommen , runter richtung Zähringer Burg.

12.12.        18.15 Uhr  am Schwabentor   so zwei Stunden

Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko!
Viel Licht ist mitzubringen alles ab 500Lm


----------



## Brush_Less (11. Dezember 2012)

Waren grad oben auf dem Rosskopf -
Schneehöhe würde ich mal auf mind. 15 cm Neuschnee schätzen..

Wir sind an der Bank links hoch die Single Trails, war aber eher Kampf als Freude,
selbst mit den Baron und der Rubber Queen war der Grip sehr bescheiden.
Der Schnee setzt die Reifen sofort zu. Die Forstwege waren auch nicht besser.
Teilweise konnten wir nicht mal mehr anfahren...

Runter war dann ganz gut - zumindest sind wir heil unten angekommen 

Gruß


----------



## Redshred (11. Dezember 2012)

alles wird Gut


----------



## Redshred (7. Oktober 2013)

[size=+2]NachtAktiv[/size]


Mittwoch 9.10.2013

Mountainbike Tour

Schwabentor 18.00 Uhr

Grund der Maßnahme:
Allgemeine Zustandskontrolle der vorhandenen Leuchtmittel
Ausreden werden nicht akzeptiert!

Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko!
Viel Licht ist mitzubringen alles ab 500Lm


----------



## Seppel_IBC (10. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank nochmal für den schönen und ausführlichen Lampen-Test gestern abend 
Grade noch rechtzeitig bevor das Sauwetter und der Schnee kamen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte ja gerne noch kommen aber der Tiger hatte auf einmal zu viel Flex


----------



## Redshred (10. Oktober 2013)

Ja Ja unser Lampentest





[/url][/IMG]
Zep wird der Tiger jetzt ein Panther?


----------



## Redshred (17. Oktober 2013)

fast Vollmondtour

Freitag  18.Oktober   18.00 Uhr am Schwabentor

Lampentest Teil 2   Freiburg,Stegen,Eschbach,Klausenhof,Kandelhöhenweg

3,5 Stunden


Jeder Mitfahrer rollt ausdrücklich auf eigenes Risiko!


----------

